# Finale Bilder vom NZXT Phantom Mod !



## Cyclone460 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Anregungen zum verändern meines NZXT Phantom
Wie findet ihr die Idee mit weißen und blauen sleevs ?

Postet einfach eure Ideen


----------



## fuSi0n (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie wärs mit weiß und schwarz. Aber erstmal vernünftiges CM, bzw das EPS-Kabel sieht mal arg kurz aus.


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das stimmt ist sehr kurz straffer gehts nicht mehr aber ich hab mir schon eine verlängerung geholt für den 24 pin und den 8 pin für den cpu 
die sind auch schon weiß gesleevt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die Sata Kabel der Festplatte musst du nach unten abknicken wenns geht - dann müssen die sich nicht so verdrehen und es sieht viel sauberer aus.


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok hab ich gemacht 

Frage zu den Farben: welche würde zu weiß passen, den ich ich habe weißes sleev und wollte noch farbakzente setzten
grün oder eher so ein helles blau oder was ganz anderes ?


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also ich würde noch die schwarzen HDD und Laufwerks halterungen weiß machen. 
Dann natürlich Kabel ordnen und sleeven.


----------



## Shi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Erstmal ein neues Netzteil kaufen, deins ist absolut gräßlich


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

Welche Farbe würde eher passen

Die HDD halterungen weiß und Laufwerk auch nicht vlt lieber etwas Farbe ?

Ja das Netzteil ist echt ******* 
ich hasse es auch 
pass gar nicht mal gucken vlt Schwarz lackieren


----------



## Shi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nein  Es ist einfach qualitativ sche iße und du hast Glück, dass es dein System noch nicht gekillt hat


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*


da bin ich mir nicht sicher ich glaub es hat schon ne gtx 280 oc auf dem gewissen 

Ja ich suche ein neues wenn ihr alle mein netzteil  beleidigt 

Was sagt ihr zu den Farben ?


----------



## Dommerle (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Coole Farben!

Meiner Meinung nach passt das Grün super zu dem weiß!


----------



## jaLOL (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja des is richtig

des is auch mal was anderes weiß - grün 

bin shcon auf ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok da hier viele sagen das blau eh jeder hat und ihr gesagt habt das grün gut aussieht denke ich werde ich grün weißes sleev holen  
wie würde es aussehen wenn ich die Halterungen für Festplatte und HDD ebenfalls grün mache ?


----------



## euihyun2210 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich würde eher zu blauem Sleeve tendieren, da dein CPU-Kühler blau leuchtet und auch dein Mainboard blau ist.
dein Netzteil passt aber überhaupt nicht da rein, weder von der Qualität noch von der Farbe


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja der cpu kühler ist so ******* da läuft mein phenom 955 50 C° im Leerlauf 
beim spielen knackt der die 70 marke locker trotz 4 lüfter 
ich hab gerade einen Zalman CNPS Performa der soll einen i7 bei 49 grad halten trotz spannungs erhöhung und Benchmark 

Zum Netzteil: Naja das teil ist ******* mir ist halt das geld ausgegangen und da hab ich so ein kack rasurbo netzteil geholt für 50 euro 

Blau passt eig besser da das Mainboard blau ist und einer meiner Lüfter blaue leds hat 

Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Rocksteak (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> ich würde eher zu blauem Sleeve tendieren, da dein CPU-Kühler blau leuchtet und auch dein Mainboard blau ist.
> dein Netzteil passt aber überhaupt nicht da rein, weder von der Qualität noch von der Farbe



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jeder sagt das i-wie 

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein neues Netzteil zu holen aber ich hab gerade alles geld für Cpu kühler sleevs und so ausgegeben


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

boar mir ist grade aufgefallen, das teil ist riesig, da passen ja fast 2 mainboards rein  was für ein kasten^^


----------



## Lenox (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Findest dus nicht auch schade dass das Phantom kein Window hat?

Oh da du ja im besitz vom phantom bist, hab ich eine Frage: wenn das Sidepanel drauf ist, sieht man die Hardware durch den großen Lüfterasusschnitt? - oder hast du da einen Draufgesetzt?


----------



## Cyclone460 (26. Oktober 2010)

ja ist echt riesig extrem viel platz 

ja man sieht die graka und den cpu kühler und den weißen lüfter einbisschen
ich schneid das seitenteil raus und setz da eine Plexi rein weil das gehäuse ist eig perfekt nur halt kein seitenfenster

@ Lenox 

Wenn du eine window haben willst musst du einfahc den gesamten teil wo mesh ist rausschneiden ( ich werde 3 cm nach oben mit weg nehmen ) dann da ne plexi reinsetzen


----------



## Lenox (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hört sich so einfach an^^ hab da schiss vor, das Seitenteil zu ruinieren

Wie dick ist das Blech (ist es überhaupt Blech?) denn eigentlich ?

Hab schon bei Stempel-Hauser (die machen einem professionell Mods, z.b. auch windows) nachgefragt, darauf hin kam zurück, dass die Maschinen nicht die Kapazität hätten.


----------



## euihyun2210 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Jeder sagt das i-wie
> 
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein neues Netzteil zu holen aber ich hab gerade alles geld für Cpu kühler sleevs und so ausgegeben


du willst aber nicht das Netzteil sleeven, wo du später ein neues kaufen willst, oder?


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

@ lenox ja hab ich schieß ich mach erst mal ein konzept wie das da überhaupt dran kommt weil zurzeit hab ich keine idee -.-

ja das ist mir klar den sleeve bestelle ich aber sleeven werde ich noch nicht 
die Kabel vom Netzteil sind außerdem auch zu kurz das säh dann sch eiße aus
außerdem soll man die kabel alle nicht sehen 

ich glaub ich mach auf die graka rückseite blaues plexi drauf das sieht besser aus und auf der karte sind noch 2 löcher frei die benutze ich als halterung


----------



## Chris_ (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

mach den innenrau neon grün und von aißen schwarz und die laufwerksblenden vorne auch grön


----------



## Lenox (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ne, das tolle am Phantom ist ja dass es den edlen weiß - schwarz look außen hatt.

Innen würde ich wie die Lüfterbeleuchtung neon blaue Leuchten einbauen.

Auf die leere Seitenwand würde ich mir schräg einen dicken Aufkleber von *NZXT.* oder eine anderes Motiv draufkleben.

Dann noch auf die andere mit den Lüftern ein Window, innen die Kabel sleeven. (Ich mag blau, deswegen wirds bei mir auch alles blau )

Achja, ich mache mir auch oben einen 2ten und vorne einen Lüfter rein, die wrschl. auch irgendwie blau leuchten. Dann hat das Case auch noch ein tollen Airflow


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich mache jetzt erst mal ne window rein dann hole ich mir meteor leds die tuh ich hinters mainboard dann wir das von unten so angestrahlt 
ja mal gucken ob ein neues netzteil, alle kabel blau weiß sleven, neuen cpu kühler rein, auf die graka ne plexi als blende drauf joar das wärs dann auch 
ach ja und ein bisschen kabelmanagement 

So endlich ist mein neuer cpu kühler da ein zalman cnps 10x performa 
super leise und meine cpu bleibt bei prime95 bei 46 C° mehr als 20 C° grad unterschied zu dem davor 

Das ist er

Ich hole mir jetzt ein neues netzteil was haltet ihr von den hier ?
be quiet Straight Power 580W ATX 2.3 CM


----------



## weizenleiche (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

'n Quad-Post, wie geil! Bitte editiere deine Beiträge und mach nicht immer neue.

Ansonsten ganz nett, versuch mal die Kabel besser zu strukturieren.


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die idee mit dem kabel strukturieren geht nicht da alle kabel bis aufs äußerste gestreckt sind da geht nichts mehr deshalb ja ein neues netzteil 

ja zum quad post ^^ das wusste ich nicht das man editieren kann bin neu hier im forum


----------



## weizenleiche (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Kein Problem^^

Na dann musste wohl in ein neues Netzteil investieren^^ Hier z.B. ein Bild wie es aussehen könnte:
http://www.technic3d.com/news/image...ale90/NZXT_Hale_Power_90__in_NZXT_Phantom.jpg


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ist das netzteil von NZXT das soll gut sein aber ich brauche eig nicht so viel watt außerdem kann ich max 100 euro ausgeben


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Soll das Netzteil eine bestimmte Farbe haben? Was hängt da jetzt alles für Hardware dran? BTW: Das be quiet würd ich jetzt nicht mehr nehmen: Die neue Generation kommt gerade raus und das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt nicht


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach so da komm ne neue version von wann denn ? 
ne die farbe ist egal ich wollte sowieso den unteren teil meines gehäuses mit weiß milchigen plexiglas umhüllen damit man nichts mehr sieht dann wollte ich da i-eine muster kontur reinmachen und diese dann blau beleuchten 

ich brauche eig nur den 24 poligen, 8 pol, 2x 6pol und 2 sata


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hier leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
aber die sind noch nicht im Handel
Was für Hardware hängt denn jetzt dran?
Oder das http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=17&ProductID=225&websiteLang=de
mit KM


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Amd Phenom 2 x4 955 
Gtx 460 cyclone 
4 gb arbeitspeicher 
Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
laufwerk von LG
640 gb festplatte von Western Digital 
und 4 lüfter

Wann kommen die raus dieses Jahr noch oder wann ?


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sogar 400 Watt sollten dafür reichen, aber ab 450W würd ich empfehlen

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar SE 400W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R500C 500W ATX 2.31 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Xilence XQ Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP500.XQ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Straight Power E8 450W ATX 2.3 (E8-450W/BN154) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Straight Power E8 500W ATX 2.3 (E8-500W/BN155) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland <- das beste atm


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wow das ist echt nett das du mir so viele rausgesucht hast thx das habe ich ja ne große auswahl 

was mir sehr wichtig ist das das netzteil lange kabel hat und es ein bisschen modula ist damit ich nicht wieder den mist wie bei meinen jetzigen habe und das es relativ leise ist


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Zu der Länge der Kabel kann ich dir nix sagen, ich hab ja nur mein Netzteil  google einfach ein paar Tests. be quiet ist immer leise, Enermax auch, das weiß ich. Bei den anderen: schau im Internet nach Erfahrungsberichten. Gruß Shi


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ok thx nochmal 
was hast du für eins du hast ja ein ähnliches system


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich hab das hier Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650W ATX 2.3 (SF-650P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es ist aber extrem überdimensioniert, aber ich habs für 60€ gebraucht bekommen  
Ich bin sehr zufrieden: unhörbar, kühl, gut verarbeitet, Kabel sind auch recht lang, genug Anschlüsse. Aber wie gesagt: überdimensioniert  Super Flower baut sowohl gute als auch schlechte Netzteile: Schlecht sind die älteren, eher mittelmäßig die Amazon und Crown aber gut sind die neuen Golden Green, die es sowohl mit KM als auch ohne gibt
Ich hab das Netzteil von Wallace XIV gekauft, er hat es für diesen Test geöffnet, daher ist die Garantie weg: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...uper-flower-golden-green-pro-sf-650p14xe.html
Hier ein Test des Golden Green mit KM : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...teile-mit-650-850-watt-im-roundup-2010-a.html


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

das komische ist die gibt es bei hoh schon in 4 tagen 
http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ne...wer-E8-480W-CM-80-silber-ATX_i1317_124319.htm


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt  Aber die sind recht teuer für 450W, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das eigenartige ist ja das die 580 watt teile "nur " 12 euro aufpreis haben 
naja der preis geht eig ist ja ne gute qualität und dieses mal hole ich mir was vernünftiges 
ich habe gerade eh kein geld hole ich mir dann zu weihnachten  
ich würde gerne bilder reinmachen aber das dumme ist ja das meine plexi teile sehr auf sich warten lassen -.-


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Meinst du jetzt, die *E7 *mit 580W kosten nur 12€ mehr als die 450W *E8*? Würde mir dann schon das E8 holen, ist schließlich neuer und besser. 580W brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nein die STRAIGHT POWE RE8 CM 580W kosten 12 euro mehr als dieSTRAIGHT POWER E8 CM 480W 
meinst du ich brauche echt nur 480 watt nicht lieber 550 ?


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jaaa, 480 Watt reichen locker  Aber wenn du genaug Geld hast kannst du auch das andere nehmen


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

du hast auch 640 watt ich nehme lieber 580 man kann ja nie wissen 
davon gab es in der pcgh ein testbericht und der hat nen award bekommen als top produkt


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Meins ist aber extrem überdimensioniert  Ich hab das Sys auch schon locker mit einem be quiet dark power pro P7 550W betrieben, welches nicht mal annähernd warm wurde, und es würde auch einem 450W Cougar A keine Probleme machen
edit: das E7 würd ich mir nicht mehr holen, lieber gleich den besseren Nachfolger


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

jaja meinte ich ja ^^ falscher link
außerdem ist das teuer als das normale e8 weil das ist die version mit modularen kabelmanagement


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Brauchst du KM? Es wird wohl eine KM Version des E8 rauskommen, bis Weihnachten is es sicher da


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja die ist auch schon drausen aber ich habe gerade bemerkt das die 580 watt version doch etwas teurer ist als ich dachte 128 euro ist doch etwas happig für mich da nehm ich lieber was anderes 
wieso kann ich nicht einfach die alte version nehmen die ist ja wohl auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja würd ich auch tun, aber ich hab ja auch noch andere NT genannt, muss ja kein BQ sein


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die sind aber voll gut 
außerdem find ich nicht so viele mit kb 
und dieses mal nehme ich keine no name firma wie rasurbo


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja Rasurbo, LC-Power und Xilence "Red Wing" (nicht die XQ) sind Chinaböller


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

das stimmt die sind so ******* einmal und nie wieder 
Das gibt es doch nicht das man kein netzteil mit kb für ca 95 euro bekommt das die nciht von so einer bullshit firma sind -.-


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Was meinst du mit kb? Sry, steh voll aufm Schlauch  
Zum Thema Chinaböller: YouTube - Huntkey Green Star 550 W (LW-6550SG) Review
Und das ist die Firma die für LC-Power produziert


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

kb = Kabelmanagement 
ach du ******* das meinten die mit " hast glück das dein netzteil dein system noch nicht gekillt hat " 
das ist ja übel sowas kann man doch nicht verkaufen ?!


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Doch, das sind uralte Netzteile mit vielleicht 250W und anderem Etikett  
Sag besser KM statt KB, das versteht man in diesem Forum besser


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach so ok  
ja ok ich schreib ab jetzt KM 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...12II-520-SS-520GM-Bronze-520-Watt::14324.html
wie ist der ?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das Seasonic M12II ist ebenfalls sehr gut 

Ansonsten reicht auch das von Shi gepostete Straight Power CM 480 ... offiziell werden die E8 und P9 morgen released, ab dann dürften die Preise auch etwas fallen ... aber die E8 sind wirklich nice, 80plus Silver, Dc-to-Dc ... mehr darf ich morgen dazu sagen ^^


----------



## weizenleiche (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also ich kann natürlich die alt bewerte bequiet straight power serie sowie mein aktuelles Cooler master silent m empfehlen


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich finde die E8  cm serie ziemlich gut aber der preis naja ist jetzt ein bisschen teuer für 580 watt aber mal gucken, denn ich finde das Seasonic M12Il eigentlich auch ganz gut 
Was mir wichtig ist ist die Kabellänge und KM weis jemand wie die länge der kabel beim seasonic sind ?
Meint ihr wirklich 480 watt reichen denn falls ich mal neue hardware habe dann brauche ich sofort wieder ein neues netzteil -.-


----------



## Lenox (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wenn du anfängst dein Window einzubauen halte uns doch bitte mit Bildern auf dem laufenden 

Fänd ich bombe von dir.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Gibts eigentlich schon ein Tagebuch mit einem Phantom?


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. November 2010)

Ich werde erst mal Bilder spammen wenn die plexi endlich da ist kein problem Lenox  
Ja ich denke ich werde ein Tagebuch machen aber erst mal muss alles da sein was ich brauche und dann lege ich los mit einen Tagebuch 
Die plexi wird denke ich noch was auf sich warten lassen denn die wird in so einer Firma per pc gerfräßt  und da kommen wellen muster rein deshalb wird das dauern 

Übbrigens ich habe die Festplatten Käfige lackiert aber aus versehen mit den Falschen Lack die sind jetzt creme weiß da sieht nicht so lecker aus 
Hole morgen neues 

Hier mein Fail 
Ekelhaft so gelblich


----------



## Lenox (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ein Tagebuch mit einem Phantom gibts noch nicht.

jetzt liegt alles an Cyclone 

Ich will mein Fenster auch nicht selbst von hand machen, deswegen wollte ich auch das Stahlblech irgendwie lasern lassen oder so.. muss ich mich mal erkundigen.
Freue mich auf dein Tagebuch 

Edit: Sieht vergilbt aus ^^ Also nochmal drüber mit neuem Lack.


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke schön Lenox werde ich auf jeden fall machen 
Ich möchte das seitenteil nicht ruinieren deshalb mache ich ne komplette plexi drauf und den bereich den man nicht sehen soll ( Lauwerkschächte netzteil etc.) 
wird angeraut das es weiß ist
Edit: mein Vater hat mich ausgelacht, ich könnte nicht richtig lesen das da creme weiß drauf steht -.- 

Welchen name soll ich den mod geben ? ( der mod wird blau weiß sein )


----------



## Lenox (2. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

**

*White* *Phantom goes* *Blue *



*PROJECT* *CYCLONE*

*The Phantom Mod*


----------



## Kampfgurke (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie des so wird bei dir. Will mir auch das gehäuse kaufen und dann Modden nur bin ich noch nicht sicher was für farben^^

entweder so wie du weiß blau oder weiß orange oder weiß rot.


----------



## NeoIone (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich bin da auch mal gespannt habe mir auch das teil geholt nach wochenlangen Warterei kam es denn doch.


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich musste auf mein Gehäuse 2 Monaten warten 
Das Gehäuse war es wert 
Ich finde den ersten Namen am besten von Lenox 
Weiß Blau passt am besten 
Noch ne Frage: Wie soll ich die Farbaktzente setzen ? Sleev Weiß schrumpfschlauch blau und Lüfter Blätter Blau oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Lenox (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wechsel doch die Farben des Sleeves ab so ca eins weiß eins blau usw..
Da die Stecker schwarz sind Schrumpfschlauch auch schwarz oder?

Finde diese Mischungen der sleevefarben am kabel cool.


----------



## alex1028 (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Geiles vorhaben habe noch kein Phantom Mod gesehn bin sehr gespannt 
Kommt mir dass nur so vor oder ist das Case einfach nur Riesig???
abo


----------



## Lenox (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das Case ist wirklich sehr geräumigt. Aber nich besonders größer als normale Big Tower.. Ich finde auf dem Presentationsvideo von Caseking TV wirkt es ganz normal. 

YouTube - NZXT Phantom Gehaeuse - Caseking TV


----------



## Pagz (3. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

gleich mal abboniert
besonders da ich vor der Entscheidung HAF 932-Phantom stehe, bin ich immer froh, wenn ich was von den jeweiligen Gehäusen sehe


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. November 2010)

Danke das sich so viele interesiert zeigen 
Das Gehäuse ist echt gut besonders von den Funkitonen man entdeckt immer wieder sinvolle Sachen z.B Am seitenteil Mesh um daran Kabel entlang zu führen 

Zu der Plexi die wird wahrscheinlich nächste woche kommen

Die schwarzen teile sind das was ich meinte


----------



## Lenox (4. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Machst du das Seitenteil komplett Plexi? was passiert mit den Lüfern dann?

oh gott noch eine woche


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das seitenteil wird komplett aus plexi aber den teil den man nicht sehen soll ( laufwerkschacht, netzteil und die kabel davon und die festplatten schächte ) wird angeraut dadurch ist dieser bereich dann weiß 

Ich kann auch kaum erwarten


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

na dann bin ich mal auf deine berichte gespannt...
wann fängst denn an?


----------



## NeoIone (5. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich bin auch gerade bei der Planung von meinen mod da ich das selbe Gehäuse habe, interessiert mich das hier.
Bin mal gespannt wie es wird.
Achso wie dick wird denn das Paxi werden?
Top Bekommst auch gleich mal von mir ein ABO [X]


----------



## Cyclone460 (5. November 2010)

Also angefangen habe ich ja aber wie man auf den seiten davor sehen konnte leider mit falschen lack ich fahre jetzt neuen holen und lackire die festplattenkäfige, den cpu kühler von oben, die lüfterhalter von cpu in Blau 
ja dann warte ich bis nächste woche auf meine plexi ( 3-6 mm ) ja, dann hole ich mir ein neues netzteil, das wird gesleevt die ,graka bekommt ne backplate, hintergrund beleuchtung vom mainboard, lüfter in weiß blau lackieren 
joar das wärs eig bis jetzt 
mal gucken wie lange das dauert aber die lackier sachen mache ich dieses wochenende versprochen + Bilderspam 

Edit ach ja vielen dank für die ganzen abos und klicks und antworten !

Jetzt kann das lackieren anfangen


----------



## Dommerle (5. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Obi^^

Mal sehen, was du aus dem Case machst...


----------



## Cyclone460 (5. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jaja 
ich denke mal das es gut wird


----------



## Lenox (5. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich seh keine bilder xD


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

 komisch der vor dir kann es sehen und ich auch 
ich habe heute meinen cpu kühler lackiert, slotblende lackiert, einen lüfter lackiert ( das war ne arbeit das alles abzukleben  ), Lüfterhalter lackiert und die festplattenkäfige 
Bilder gibts morgen muss noch trocknen


----------



## Pagz (6. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Obi ist das nicht Schleichwerbung
Na ja ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ok vieleicht schon 
Die teile sind gut geworden aber müssen noch richtig durchtrocknen


----------



## Lenox (6. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich meinte dass ich keine neuen bilder vom projekt sehe 
aber gut morgen ist auch okay ^^


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bin auch schon auf die Bilder gespannt..!


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. November 2010)

Also meiner meinung nach sind die sachen ganz gut gerworden 
Ich habe bis jetzt die slotblenden lackiert, die schrauben davon, den cpu kühler, den cpu lüfter, den cpu lüfter halter, festplatten käfige und zu 50 % fertig einen gehäuse lüfter 

Das Problem ist das man die lüfter nicht aueinander bauen kann deshalb musste ich alles mühsam abkleben 

Hier die Bilder 
Ein lüfter ist noch nicht fertig deshalb ist er nicht drin
Ich weiss nicht wieso meine kamera gerade so schlechte bilder macht


----------



## timbolomus (7. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie läufts mit dem Fenster oder habt ihr einen shop gefunden der das Phantom mit Seiten Fenster verkauft .Ich bin voll der Phantom Liebhaber aber Dremmeln oda so kommt bei mir nicht in Frage ,weil ich viel zu viel sChiss habee.


----------



## Lenox (7. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich finds sehr geil 

Der CPU Lüfter sieht toll aus ^^

Die Schrauben passen richtig gut zum MoBo


----------



## Cyclone460 (7. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Thx lenox da habe ich so lange dran gearbeitet an diesen scheiß teil 
Ich musste alles abkleben am lüfter, aber dafür ist es jetzt richtig geil 
Die schrauben sind gute akzente finde ich 

@timbolomus ne ich lasse das bei einer firma per Wasserstrahl und pc gesteuert schneiden  
Durch das fenster sieht man das mainboard die graka und die slotblenden und der rest wird angeraut dadruch bekommt da einen milch efekt
Bei dem Phantom sind an der seite ja 2 lüfter einer kommt nach vorne weil da kein platz mehr ist wegen der plexi und der andere der bleibt der bekommt luft duch so ausfräsungen in Wellenmuster


----------



## Trafalgar (7. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

In meiner Signatur ein Link zu meinem weißen NZXT Phantom Umbau. Die Fotos sind nicht die besten, zeigen aber in etwa, was ich damit gemacht hab. Weiß/Blau ist ziemlich geil, wie ich finde, alles andere fand ich ein wenig beißend...
Sind ja sau wenige von denen verkauft worden, wenige Lieferungen an die Händler und unglaubliches Anfragenausmaß, wir sind wohl ein paar Glückspilze  Tolles Case.

Edit; gesamten Thread jetzt gelesen, schei*e, ich hätte ein Tagebuch machen sollen und ein bisschen mehr Arbeit reinstecken sollen...
Netzteil ist CoolerMaster Realpower 620W, jop, das Phantom ist riesig, EATX kein Problem. Ich überlege ebenfalls, die inneren Teile weiß zu lackieren, bin in dem Gebiet aber ein totaler Newbie, womit hast du sie lackiert?

Plexiglasscheibe wäre ohnehin mal das geilste, ich kann garnicht auf die Bilder warten  Bei mir, mit verbautem Seiten 200mm Lüfter, sieht man kaum das Innere, mit dem Radiator davor, noch weniger 0 Sollte dein Plexiprojekt klappen, werd ich's auch machen. Welche Firma ist das, Onlinepräsens gut? 
Was kostet der Spaß ungefähr? Und welche Teile genau müsste ich seitlich entfernen? Mit Foto wäre toll


----------



## Lenox (7. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

oha was ein Radiator^^

Naja in meinem Phantom wird der Mesh Ausschnitt rausgehauen, noch etwas größer gemacht und dann mit Plexi hinterlegt.

Außerdem werde ich Sleeven 

Aber wenn ich alles hab mache ich ein Tagebuch


----------



## Klartext (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hey 

Schöner Mod bis jetzt   Werds weiterhin beobachten. Abo^^

Aber mal n Frage, hatte mir auch überlegt, dass Gehäuse zuzulegen, aber ich glaube, das n 3 fast 4 Slot breite Graka nicht in die Letzen beiden Slot passt, sprich zu fett ist 

Könntest du mir mal ausmessen wie viel Platz vom vorletzen Slot Obenkante bis zum Netzteil ist ?


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Voilà

EDIT: Hab nochmal nachgemessen, Pi mal Daumen 15cm, der Fotowinkel ist ein bisschen kacke...


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke das ihr alle mein mod schön findet und das ihr mir abos gebt  

@ Trafalgar Also erst mal ich muss noch mal die Adresse raussuchen und kann die euch geben kein problem eins weiss ich aber noch das die Firma in Köln ist. 
Ich kenne die Firma über meinen Vater den der Plant messen z.B gamescom und die lassen bei der Firma immer alles machen was mit plexi, acryl etc. zu tun hat.
Ich werde das komplette seitenteil entfernen und eine komplette plexi reinmachen genaueres steht in meinen posts davor
Womit ich lackiert habe siehst du doch in den posts davor ( den baumarkt mit den 3 Buchstaben  Farbe und Grundierung und mit 600 schleifpapier anschleifen aber wenig !! )

@ lenox das hatte ich auch zuerst vor aber man sieht zu wenig  und außerdem will ich mein seitenteil nicht ganz kaputt machen 

gesleevt wird auch aber erst mal ein neues netzteil


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Cool, am besten wäre es, wenn du mir direkt die Maße gibst, müssten ja übereinstimmen, hast du auch Löcher für Luft & Lüftermontage drin? Bin ganz heiß auf die genausten Details, werde, wenn es ein Erfolg wird, auch die gesamte Tür durch Plexi ersetzen. Danke !


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Kein Problem 
Also da gibt es nur ein problem, die Befestigung der plexi ist etwas schwierig hab aber eine lösung gefunden leider geht dabei ein lüfter flöten den der passt nicht wegen den Festplattenkäfig den setze ich vorne rein. Den 2ten lüfter bleibt wo er ist den da ist der Festplattenkäfig nicht im weg ( ich habe den 2ten entfernt )
Ich habe Bohrungen für einen 120mm lüfter an der seite wo normalesweise einer sitzt ( ich habe keine Bohrungen für einen 200mm weil da ist ja eh plexi )


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Gut, ich habe die Tür jetzt komplett ausgestattet, aber das ist egal, ein Lüfter reicht mir da, @ Wakü.
Hast du Skype / Icq / Steam / Xfire / Was auch immer? Hast du Skizzen o.ä.?


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ich habe icq 
skizzen schon aber die sind so undeutlich


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Cool! Die Phantoms sind schon geil, ich tendiere zwischen einem NZXT Phantom, einem Corsair Graphite 600t und einem BitFenix Survivor...

Wenn ich einen holen würde, dann würde ich auch auf jeden Fall das Mesh raushauen und dafür Plexi reinmachen.


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist voll Lustig gerade wo ich denn letzten beitrag gelesen hab hatte ich die neue Pcgh gelesen seite 54 und auf der neben seite ist das BitFenix Survivor gehäuse ist eigentlich ganz gut´! 
Aber der unterschied ist enorm oder 
*Phantom-*Elegant , Schwer ,Hochglanz
*Survivor-* Matt,Für Lanparty`s konzipitiert tragegriff 
oder ..? aber das ist ja immer Geschmackssache .


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Ist voll Lustig gerade wo ich denn letzten beitrag gelesen hab hatte ich die neue Pcgh gelesen seite 54 und auf der neben seite ist das BitFenix Survivor gehäuse ist eigentlich ganz gut´!



Finde ich auch, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja Das ist oft das problem ist gibt einfach von allem zuviel ;D Obwohl es auch manchmal zum Vorteil seien kann .
*Ein Hoch auf den Pc *​


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich denke aber es wird wohl ein Survivor, da kann ich noch seitlich ein Window reinhauen^^


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das teil find ich persönlich zu klein also ich mags wenn es groß ist 
Ist ja für lanpartys von daher kommt da ja eh nix großes bzw schweres rein wie ne wkü oder so


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Tja, vor genau dieser Entscheidung stehe ich ja im Moment...

Klein und handlich oder groß und erweiterbar...


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

*Das ist die Frage *​


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Tja, vor genau dieser Entscheidung stehe ich ja im Moment...
> 
> Klein und handlich oder groß und erweiterbar...



rate auf jeden fall zum zweiteren, für nicht so frequente lans kann man sich einen durchschnitts-gaming midi bauen für 500-600€. glaube mir, das phantom ist ein traum, hat imo nur 2 mängel, kein seitenfenster und nicht standardisierte 200mm lüfter. habe mir 2x 200mm von cooler master gekauft ohne das zu wissen, der im deckel passt garnicht und der in der tür ist mit alternativ gebohrten löchern im lüfterrahmen drin... zweiteres ist bei wakü ohnehin nicht so schlimm. sonst, makelfrei, keine wünsche mehr offen!! kauf es dir, die wartezeit lohnt


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sicher?

Also ein neues System will ich nicht bauen... 

Ich bin nur am Überlegen, wie ich mit meinem aktuellen System (siehe Signatur), weitermachen soll:
-entweder ich nehmen ein kompaktes, portables Gehäuse, kann dafür aber (fast) nichts modden
-oder ich nehme z.B. ein NZXT Phantom oder ein Cooler Master HAF 932 und habe Platz zum Modden, kann es aber nirgendwohin mitnehmen...

Aber ich tendiere nun mittlerweile doch eher zu einem Big Tower... Da ist einfach mehr Platz für alles und man könnte bei Bedarf auch eine gute WaKü einbauen


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

die hardware ist doch top! bleib dabei und investiere in geiles casemodding. wenn ich da etwas aufrüsten würde, wäre das auf jeden fall eine ssd und bei geldüberschuss evtl ein X6.
habe das haf 932 schon ausgiebig von nahem betrachtet und es macht bei weitem nicht so viel her wie das phantom in weiß


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das Stimmt...

Aber beim Phantom kann man nicht so viel machen... Windows reinhauen und dann war's das auch schon... Oder was habt ihr noch gemacht?


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich hab mir ne geile wakü reingebaut die ich beim nächsten komponenteneinbau stilistisch nochmal derbe aufpumpen werde das hier unten ist mein erster versuch mit dem ziel dass es läuft...

ich hab nich genug ahnung von modding um zu sagen was sich da alles machen lässt... und ja ich bin zu faul für zeichensetzung ;D


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das stimmt natürlich ,dann muss man einfach mal in ruhe drüber nachdenken ob man zeit hat viel zu Modden oder ob man eher keine Zeit hat oder ob man etwas ausgefallenes haben möchte oder Elegant oder Schlicht Das sind so fragen dafür muss man sich einfach entscheiden sonst steht man nachher mit einem Haufen Müllvor sich ! bezieht sich nicht über die letzten post sondern allgemein xD oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja, ich bin halt auf der Suche nach was zukunfssicherem, also ich meine ein Gehäuse, an dem ich ne Weile rumbasteln und modifizieren kann, denn ich will nicht in einem halben Jahr schonwieder ein neues kaufen... 

Also zur Auswahl stehen momentan das Cooler Master HAF 932 und das NZXT Phantom.

Würde euch sonst noch eins einfallen?


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Vielleicht dass Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower ??
-NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower 
-Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black Fallst du ein bisschen mehr Geld übrig hast
Aber das natürlich Geschmacksache  vielleicht hat noch jemand anders einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Vielleicht dass Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower ??
> -NZXT Tempest Evo Big-Tower



Auch gut, aber ich will von dieser Xigmatek-Optik weg (ich habe im Moment ein Xigmatek Asgard) 

Die anderen beiden sind gut!


----------



## Lenox (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wenn du das Phantom Transportieren willst, heb die Kunststoff Dämmer und den Karton doch einfach auf 

Also auf mich wirkt das HAF sau billig. Außerdem bin ich zuversichtlich, dass ich ins Phantom ein Fenster reinbekomme. 


EDIT: Und ausserdem find ich die Idee mit dem Mainboard seitlich doof.. Da iseht man doch dann obendrauf alle Stecker, inklusive den Salat... finds nicht so dolle


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würde mir den Phantom holen bestell heute, morgen werden die phantoms abgeschickt siehe caseking 
Was man am Phantom ändern kann siehe mein Mod 
Außerdem finde ich ******* das im Haf keine innen lackierung ist


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



> Auch gut, aber ich will von dieser Xigmatek-Optik weg (ich habe im Moment ein Xigmatek Asgard)


 Kann ich verstehen . 


> EDIT: Und ausserdem find ich die Idee mit dem Mainboard seitlich doof.. Da iseht man doch dann obendrauf alle Stecker, inklusive den Salat... finds nicht so dolle


 Das kann ich auch verstehen aber das ist geschmacksache ich mag es selber auch nicht so gut außer vom außen -Design . War nur als Tipp wenn es manchen nicht stört Mit dem Kabel salat dann ist das ja ganz gut kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an .


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich kann Timbolomus nur recht geben 
Übrigens Mein Gehäuselüfter der hinten rein kommt ist morgen fertig lackiert


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schön ich freue mich auf Bilder


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie findet ihr das Cooler Master 690 II Advanced mit Window?


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich gucke es mir mal an 
So hab ich gemacht , meine Meinung:
Es ist Praktisch 
-Kabelmanagment 
-Für eine Festplatte oben ein drauf leg fach 
-Man kann viele Lüfter einbauen 

natürlich noch viel mehr aber man kann ja alles im Links lesen 

ja ich finde es sehr gut praktisch mit gutem Futures aber mir gefällt die Front nicht so wirklich [aber Geschmacksache]


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> ja ich finde es sehr gut praktisch mit gutem Futures aber mir gefällt die Front nicht so wirklich [aber Geschmacksache]



Was wäre deiner Meinung nach das perfekte Case zum Modden, usw... ?


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Was wäre deiner Meinung nach das perfekte Case zum Modden, usw... ?



Gar keins - lässt am meisten Freiheit 

Kein Witz, habe mir mal was provisorisches aus Lego gebaut... War ungeduldig und war deshalb nicht so schön, aber durchaus funktionsfähig


----------



## Pagz (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Lego, du Spielkind
Ne Scherz, das sah bestimmt toll aus, hast du davon Bilder?


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also hier im Forum wird das Cooler Master HAF 932 sehr oft zum modden verwendet, also muss es doch etwas taugen... 

Wie wäre es, wenn ich ein HAF 932 nehmen würde und komplett weiß lackieren?


----------



## Neon_xD (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schaut Sehr Gut Aus


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Was wäre deiner Meinung nach das perfekte Case zum Modden, usw... ?


Das ist ne Schwere Frage ich würd sagen das Phantom obwohl ich immer Schiss hätte den glanz oder so zu beschädigen wenn ich daran arbeite oder so aber das kommt oft auf die Umstände an also ich würd mir von dennen hier vorgestellten das phantom holen . 


Ps : sorry das ich so spaet antworte hatte gerade stress mit meiner Mum

Ich muss off bm


----------



## Neon_xD (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Stress mit Mum kenne ich nur zu gut deswegen Wohne ich Allein ^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Richtig so  nur ich musste auf meinen phantom 2 monate warten   
Was meint ihr wie  ich ausgerastet bin als der postbote da mit dem case stand ? 
Edit: du glücklicher


----------



## Neon_xD (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da hat NXZT Gute Arbeit gemacht , ich war angepisst das In Meinem Lexa meine 470GTX nicht reinpasste deswegen ufer zu Cooler Master gewechselt


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach mann, die Auswahl an Cases ist heutzutage doch viel zu groß...

Die Frage, welches Case ich nehmen soll ist nur eine Luxusfrage^^ 

Das Phantom ist schon geil, aber ich hätte auch schiss die glänzenden Teile zu bearbeiten


----------



## Lenox (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich find das zuletzt gepostete CM nach meinem geschmack nach zu schlicht xD

Alse ne echt ich steh auf futuristisches Disign..

das Silverstone wäre echt ein super case.. wenns nicht innen falsch herum wäre..!! 

Also ins Phantom passt übrigesn jede Karte ^^


----------



## Dommerle (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie gesagt Phantom top, aber schiss vorm zerkratzen^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. November 2010)

da passiert schon nix mit.      Kaufen, kaufen !! 
ich hoffe der thread artet nicht in ein Gehäuse diskussions thread aus 

Hier mal mein Lüfter vorher (bereits abgeklebt, nach her kommt morgen )


----------



## Trafalgar (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

http://liewcf.com/blog/wp-images/lego_casing.jpg
Letzte Festplatte ist zerraucht, alle Bilder von allem weg  So in etwa sah es aus, nur sehr viel Farbgemischter, kleiner und ohne Schnickschnack, über Klapplaufwerkschacht und Lüftermonturen gings nicht, wie gesagt, war rein provisorisch. Geile Aktion, mache es evtl. nochmal, dann mach ich ein Tagebuch  

Phantom 4 Life, es ist ein Traum  Geschmackssache, ich finde schwarze Gehäuse häßlich und öde, passen dazu nicht zu meinem Radiator 

Und von oben & vorne ist das HAF ziemlich hässlich


----------



## timbolomus (8. November 2010)

Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lüfter vorher (bereits abgeklebt, nach her kommt morgen )



Er Wird natürlich weiß oder ?



Neon_xD schrieb:


> Stress mit Mum kenne ich nur zu gut deswegen Wohne ich Allein ^^



Leider kann ich noch nicht ausziehen, weil ich noch jünger bin als ihr [wahrscheinlich]alle denkt XD


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Mädels, bleibt doch bitte etwas mehr beim Thema und konzentriert euch auf das wichtige. Das hier liest sich wie ein Chat.


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Find ich auch das das eher zu ein Gehäuse Diskussions Thread mutiert  schreibt doch einfach pns
Zu den richtigen Thema: ja die Lüfterblätter werden blau und der rest weiß


----------



## timbolomus (9. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wann sind die Bilder Fertig ? heute oder Morgen


----------



## Dommerle (9. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sorry, das mit der Gehäuse-Diskussion tut mir leid... 

Jetzt bin ich aber echt auf neue Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok aber bitte nicht noch einmal 
Ich denke die Bilder kommen erst morgen weil ich habe heute eine Klausur geschrieben und konnte deshalb noch nicht lackieren


----------



## timbolomus (9. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok kein Problem und auch von mir noch einmal entschuldigung 

Wann kommen denn die Bilder ? oder hast du keine Zeit?


----------



## Lenox (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jetzt ist schon der 12te.. hop hop - ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## Dommerle (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also jetzt könnte mal was kommen...


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sorry ich hatte viel zu tuhen 
auf jeden fall kommt es dieses wochenende ich schwöre es hoch und heilig bitte verzeit 
vergebt mir wenn ihr warten musstet 

Es gibt leider Probleme mit der plexi  der meister dem die Firma gehört ist nicht da und daher keine plexi bis vlt nächste woche


----------



## timbolomus (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ok kann ich verzeihen  natürlich 
Und dann kann ich das auch verstehen !


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Vielen dank 
Das mit der Plexi ärgert mich extrem ( idi ot -.- )


----------



## Dommerle (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja klar können wir das verstehen! Ist doch schön, wenn jemand überhaupt ein Tagebuch/einen Mod-Thread macht!


----------



## timbolomus (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Vielen dank
> Das mit der Plexi ärgert mich extrem ( idi ot -.- )



Ja das ist ärgerlich ich würd mich auch tierisch aufregen aber jetzt kannstes nicht mehr ändern  Ist der Support(verantwortliche für den sche**s) von dennen wenigstens Nett ? oder vergünstigen dir die vielleicht den preis ?


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja und wie das ärgerlich ist 
ne da gibts kein wirklicher support das ist ja eig ne werkstatt 
Der typ meinte nur:  "der meister ist nicht da ich kann nix zu sagen"  -.-
Gibt es noch kein phantom mod in diesen Forum ? Deshalb soviele Hits ( 3600 )


----------



## Dommerle (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Würde mich auch aufregen...


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Zu den Casemod an sich selber: 
Ich muss bis weihnachten warten bis ich mein netzteil bekomme dann gibts auch noch sleev und neues werkzeug


----------



## timbolomus (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Der typ meinte nur:  "der meister ist nicht da ich kann nix zu sagen"  -.-


 Is ja nett  so macht man sich auf jedenfall neukunden[eronie]


Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch kein phantom mod in diesen Forum ? Deshalb soviele Hits ( 3600 )


Ich glaub es gibt noch keinen aber vielleicht mach ich bald ein`s xD viel Glück noch weiter bei dem Tagebuch.Es ist echt Gut


----------



## Dommerle (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Ich glaub es gibt noch keinen aber vielleicht mach ich bald einen xD viel Glück noch weiter bei dem Tagebuch.Es ist echt Gut



Wenn du ein's machst, dann bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch ein Abo, ich bin gespannt! 

Das mit bis Weihnachten warten ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber man kann nichts machen... Leider... Ich finde, dass das Phantom so ein schönes Gehäuse ist!


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das ist blöd ich habe gefragt ob ich mir das netzteil nicht jetzt kaufen kann aber nein ich soll nix vor weihnachten kaufen 
Danke an alle die den Mod schön finden 
Ich denke ich werde ein Tagebuch machen aber erst wenn alles fertig ist  
Ich habe so spät zurück geschrieben denn ich habe das neue Two worlds 2 gekauft echt gut das spiel 

Edit: Das verstehe ich nicht das timbolomus sagt: schönes tagebuch und Dommerle sagt: du bekommst ein abo wenn du ein tagenuch machst
Das Phantom ist göttlich  außer das kein 360mm radi reinpasst

@timbolomos: ich bin gespannt wie dein mod aussehen wird ( schick mir dann ein link zu deinen thread  )


----------



## timbolomus (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> ich habe das neue Two worlds 2 gekauft echt gut das spiel


Cool ,viel Spaß damit !


Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Edit: Das verstehe ich nicht das timbolomus sagt: schönes tagebuch und Dommerle sagt: du bekommst ein abo wenn du ein tagenuch machst


Er meinte das zu mir ich habe auch erwähnt das ich wahrscheinlich bald auch ein Tagebuch mache xD


Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Das Phantom ist göttlich  außer das kein 360mm radi reinpasst
> @timbolomos: ich bin gespannt wie dein mod aussehen wird ( schick mir dann ein link zu deinen thread  )


JA ich schick dir dann denn Link aber erstmal muss ich das Phantom (voraussichtlich erst in 1-3 wochen) haben und Ideen . Und ich kriege meine neuen Komponenten auch erst Weihnachten + danach neuen Bildschirm + Sleeve.xD aber erstmal sparen D


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach so ok 
Das gleiche wie bei mir erst weihnachten


----------



## Lenox (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Auch meine Hardware kommt erst Weihnachaten / Neujahr 

Wenn ich dann das Seitenteil wirklich vor mir habe, wird das Fenster uach gescheit geplant 

Aber dass wirds dann auch in einem Tagebuch geben.. aber mal sehen

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## timbolomus (12. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Gleichfals und auch an alle schönes WOOOOchenende


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

So fertig lackiert ist am trocknen denke das ich heute abend Bilder reinmachen


----------



## timbolomus (13. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schön


----------



## Dommerle (13. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Na da bin ich aber gespannt!


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Der lüfter ist sch eiße geworden dauert bis morgen bis ich die abgeblätterte Farbe wieder drauf gesprüht habe  -.-


----------



## Lenox (13. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann bleibt uns nichts übrig als fingerjuckend auf dein Tagebuch zu warten 

Dein Plexi ist ja bestellt und wenn es kommt wird das Tagebuch anfangen oder?

Also mir gefällt dein Mod schonmal bis zum Schluss. Da muss nur noch weitergemacht werden, aber dass kommt dann bestimmt mit der Zeit 

Phantoooom


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. November 2010)

Ich werde auf jeden fall weiter machen aber erst wieder an weihnachten also bis dahin könnt ihr mir ideen posten etc. aber neue bilder kommen erst weihnachten 
Lüfter morgen 
Und natürlich wenn die plexi da ist 

Da ist der fertige Lüfter  
Das war eine heiden arbeit da alles mit einen Pinsel zu zumalen aber es hat sich gelohnt denk ich 
jetzt noch der große schwarze


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wow! Sieht echt schick aus! Respekt! 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der CPU-Kühler ebenfalls angemalt ist, oder war der schon so?


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jo alles self made angemalt, also der cpu kühler der cpu lüfter, die schrauben der slotblende, die slotblende, die cpü lüfter halter, die festplatten käfige und den hinteren gehäuse lüfter  
Endlich geschaft


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht echt geil aus!!! Respekt, Respekt, Respekt! Das weiß passt super zu dem blau!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke, vielen dank 
jetzt brauche ich beleuchtung, neues netzteil wird ein be quiet straight power e7 580 watt CM und sleev in weiß blau


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wo holst du dein Sleeve? Hier?


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja klar wo den sonst 
ich bin mir noch unsicher ob ich abwechselnd blau, weiß nehme  und den schrumpfschlauch weiß oder weißes sleev mit blauen schrumpfschläuchen ? was meints du ?


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würde abwechselnd blau und weiß nehmen. Aber nicht, dass du einmal weiße Sleeves mit blauen Schumpfschläuchen nimmst und das andere Mal blaue Sleeves mit weißen Schrumpfschläuchen. Das sieht blöd aus.

Ich würde nur unterschiedliche Sleeves nehmen und beim Schrumpfschlauch einheitlich bleiben.


EDIT: Nimmst du dieses oder dieses blaue Sleeve? Ich würde das 2te nehmen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich weiss nicht ich finde weißes sleev mit blauen schrumpfschläuchen i-wie besser das ist nicht so verspielt weisst du 
Edit: ja genau das zweite wenn überhaupt


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da hast du schon Recht. Wenn alles einheitlich ist, dann passt es besser zusammen!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich denke ich werde es so machen  
Mal nur so eine frage welche farbe von mainboard würde am besten ins Phenom passen ?


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dises Mainboard habe ich selbst. Es hat klasse Features und passt wegen dem blau super ins Phantom!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das sieht so geil aus das teil 
Edit also du findest das die Farbe schwarz blau gut passt zum phantom ?


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja, das kann man so sagen. 

Preis-Leistung passt auch (es hat USB 3.0 und SATA 3, außerdem kannst du Crossfire machen) und über die farbliche Symbiose mit deinem Phantom müssen wir ja gar nicht erst reden! 

Wenn man es von nahem betrachtet, dann sieht man erst den coolen Chipsatz-Kühler, den es drauf hat. Ich versuche mal ein Foto zu machen und es hochzuladen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich will einfach alles farblich abgestimmt haben und man soll gut übertakten können  ( sch eiß auf strom verbrauch  )
ja das teil sieht extrem geil aus


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Achso, du hast ja einen Intel-Prozessor... 

Ich finde das ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution besser!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ne ich habe eig kein intel prozessor ich wollte es einfach nur mal wissen


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bist du noch auf der Suche nach einem Prozessor oder was? Hä, ich blick's im Moment nicht so ganz...


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nein ich wollte mich einfach nur mal informieren falls mall ein unverhoffter Geldsegen kommt


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Achsoo!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja genau


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die sind beide geil, aber ich glaube vom Aussehen ist das MSI besser! 

Aber lass uns nicht so viel "Off-Topic" reden, sonst gibt's noch Punkte...


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ok  ( frage was sind punkte sry ich bin neu  )


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bin auch nicht viel länger dabei, aber was ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, bekommt man für Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln (und für zu viel Off-Topic..??!) Punkte. Und für diese Punkte wird man dann eine weile gesperrt im Forum. Je mehr Punkte, desto länger die Sperre (ich glaube das Spektrum reicht von einer Woche bis hin zu einem halben Jahr).

Irgendwo gibt's dazu eine Liste, wo man nachschauen kann, was es für wieviele Punkte gibt.


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach so ok danke schön das du mich aufgeklärt hast


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Kein Ding! Wann bist du so weit mit dem "großen schwarzen"?


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Mal gucken das dauert immer ewigkeiten das abkleben, weil man die lüfter nicht auseinander bauen kann


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Achsooo... Das ist natürlich ärgerlich! 

Was nimmst du zum Abkleben? Malerklebeband und Papier oder nur Klebeband? Und mit was lackierst du?


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das dumme ist ja ich kann nur malerklebeband benutzen den mit papier sehe ich ja nicht viel  
Ich nehme ne obi sprühdose


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Grundierst du vorher? Dann sieht's nämlich besser aus!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

 bei den lüfter leider nicht  
aber sonst ja


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok, dann viel Spaß mit dem großen schwarzen! Ich freue mich auf Updates!


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja mal schaun wann der update kommt muss noch viel für die schule machen


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist ja nicht schlimm, du machst, wie schon gesagt, überhaupt einen Thread dafür auf. Das ist doch alleine schon klasse! 

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bin 15 dieses jahr geworden


----------



## Lenox (14. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

aww der CPU Kühler ist einfach nur heftigst schön 

Aber auch der neue Lüfter ist top.

Also dann wünsch ich dir zu Weihnachten eine schöne "teure" Bescherung 

Phantoooom


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja mehr als netzteil und sleev und werkzeug wird nicht drin sein denn ich bekomme ein I pod touch 32 GB


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Man glaubt gar nicht was ein gutes CM ausmacht!


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oh ja bald komme ich auch in den genuss


----------



## timbolomus (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die Lüfter sehen echt sehr gut aus , aber wegen dem Netzteil würde nicht ein weißes besser aussehen ?? Z.B. DAAASSSS


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sehen echt sehr gut aus , aber wegen dem Netzteil würde nicht ein weißes besser aussehen ?? Z.B. DAAASSSS



Nicht schlecht! 

lol^^ Ich wurde im Oktober 14!


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ne ich habe mich so gut wegen das netzteil erkundigt ne ich nehme das 

Übrigens wegen der plexi die kostet eig 150 - 200 euro aber ich bekomme sie für 50 euro bar, weil mein Vater den chef kennt


----------



## Lenox (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

timbo das ding sieht eher silber, metallisch aus..

also schöne weiße netzteile gibts auch von NZXT


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ber 1. zu teuer 2. zu viel watt


----------



## timbolomus (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Lenox schrieb:


> timbo das ding sieht eher silber, metallisch aus..
> 
> also schöne weiße netzteile gibts auch von NZXT


Ja aber die sind noch 30€ teuer (nach meinen erkenntnissen) und sind mit ganz schlechten sleeve`s ausgestattet


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also schlechte Sleeves haben sie nicht (falls ihr die NZXT Hale Power-Serie meint). Sie sind halt für den höheren Watt-Bereich ausgelegt, fangen aber schon bei 550 W (Preis: 109,90€ @ Caseking.de: klick).
Sie sind zwar teurer, sehen aber extrem geil aus!


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich mache eh ne Trennplatte für das netzteil von daher sieht man eh nix davon


----------



## Dommerle (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also muss es ja nichts besonderes sein. Da reicht ein schwarzes be quiet! (qualitativ hochwertig), z.B. das hier mit 500 W: klick


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Vergiss das CM nicht  da musst du noch mal extra 15 tacken auf den tisch legen


----------



## Lenox (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

aqua - weiss machst du oder?

schaut mal was ich grad gefunden habe 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=10418&agid=240


----------



## Trafalgar (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das einzige, was mich von eimen überflüssigen Kauf eines 750ers Hale trennt (Wenn, dann Dual GPU für Physics), ist das schwarze Sleeve... Ja, bin zu faul es selbst zu sleeven


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

@ Lenox das sieht chick aus ich gucks mir mal an danke 
@ Trafalgar Omg das ist das sinloseste was ich je gesehen habe ein neues netzteil wegen den sleev


----------



## timbolomus (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hier ein Bild wo ich deutich sehe das die Sleev`s nicht so gut sind ich weiß leider nicht ,ob die wirklich so wie auf dem Bild oder auf caseking aussehen! 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es so das wenn man alles im Pc eingebaut hat das man das garnicht beachtet.


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da sieht man ja alles 
Mir fällt gerade auf mein Thread knackt bald die 5000 klick Marke


----------



## timbolomus (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hamma 5000 klicks super Leistung


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Find ich auch  
Ich habe eine sehr wichtige und dringende Frage ich brauche einen 2 200mm lüfter für das phantom das sind spezielle siehe link: 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...erie/NZXT-Phantom-Big-Tower-white::14882.html


----------



## Trafalgar (15. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Find ich auch
> Ich habe eine sehr wichtige und dringende Frage ich brauche einen 2 200mm lüfter für das phantom das sind spezielle siehe link:
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Phantom Serie » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white



Jo, die Löcher sind nicht stanadardisiert, das habe ich leider nacher gelesen und mir 2x 15€ 200mms gekauft... einer hat in die Tür gepasst, weil ich extra Löcher gebohrt hab, aber oben... Nada. 
Btw: Hinten am Case, oben, ist ein Knopf, mit dem man die LEDs oben anmachen kann  Ja, ist mir eben erst aufgefallen.

Und btw, ich kaufe kein Netzteil wegen Sleeve, das war'n Scherz, aber ich wünschte mir, die Serie wäre erschienen, bevor ich mir mein CoolerMaster zugelegt habe... Schwarz raus! Ähm aus dem Case natürlich, weiter sollte hier nicht gedacht werden


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ist ja mal voll doof dann muss ich da auch noch Bohren 
Oder hat nzxt die lüfter auch im handel ? 
 ich dachte schon Trafalgar du wärst nazi oder so


----------



## Trafalgar (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - FS 200RB Product Detail
Das wären sie wohl, ich weiß aber nicht, ob sie im Handel so erhätlich sind, kauf dir am besten zwei weitere Phantoms und nimm die Lüfter für eins 

EDIT: http://www.amazon.com/200mm-Performance-200RB-Black-White/dp/B0039825M6
Voilà


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Vielen dank 
*ich finde die idee mit den 2 phantoms eigentlich am besten *  Ironie
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher welchen der beiden 200 mm ich habe


----------



## timbolomus (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

xD is ja cool 2 phantom's wegen den lueftern xD


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich hab da noch ne Idee geh mal zum Computerhändler deines Vertrauens und frag mal ob der dafür auch noch Ersatzteile hat denn kann er die vielleicht bestellen. bei meinen Kumpel hat das geklapt da war der Anschalter kaputt und hat ratz fastz einen neuen bekommen


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja das war aber nur spass ( nicht das einer denkt das wäre ernst )  
das dumme an den lüfter ist das da keine leds dran sind
Edit : ich glaub kaum das die lüfter für nen Phantom haben


----------



## Trafalgar (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich brauche ohnehin diese Lüfter nicht, Wakü, da brauchts nur einen leichten Luftstrom innen (wegen Standhitze blablubb)

Machst du Wakü ins Gehäuse rein oder bleibts bei dem Luftkühler?


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

 das will ich nicht verraten lasst euch überaschen 
Übrigens wie soll ich die beleutung machen ich stehe zwischen mainboard hinterleuchtung in blau oder weiß und i-wo noch eine Kathode in weiß oder blau aber das gegensätzlich ( ich hoffe ihr versteht das  )
Edit: mein thread ist schon auf seite 1 ganz oben unter antworten


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

da ich ja auch gerade an einer Planung bin würde ich eine Plexiglasscheibe nehmen die ein paar cm größer als das MB ist die Plexiglasscheibe sollte milchig sein und denn kannst du Blaue LED nehmen und die da anbringen so würde ich das machen.
Meine wahl der LED´s wäre Blau


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bisschen viel blau oder ( Lüfter, mobo, schrumpfschläuche ) dann noch blaue beleuchtung ich weiss nicht mal gucken vlt dann bei den laufwerkschächten ne weiße kathode rein dann ist das gemischt das sieht glaub ich auch gut aus
ich glaub niemand versteht das


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja musst du wissen da ich meine Kabel und denn rest mehr in weiß halte und nur stellen weise Blau mache geht das bei mir aber wie gesagt ich planne noch.
du kannst ja auch an statt Blaue LED´s Multi LED´s nehmen denn kannst du dir deine Farbe selber mischen


----------



## Dommerle (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oder du könntest blaue und klare LEDs nehmen und einen Schalter einbauen, mit dem man hin und her switchen kann!


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja ber denn kan er auch gleich mal multies einbauen das macht sich doch vom platz her besser und von der stromversorgung


----------



## Dommerle (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wieso sollen Multis da besser sein? Er kann einfach die LEDs in je einen Stromkreis (nach Farben geordnet) hängen, dann nur  noch einen Schalter dazwischen, mit dem man zwischen der Stromquelle und den LED-Kreisen umschalten kann und fertig.

Außerdem sind doch Multi-LEDs viel teurer als einfarbige Standard-LEDs... Oder?


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht aber besser aus und ok ich gebe dir recht sie sind teurer und die ganze sache ist auch ein bissel schwieriger wegen denn steuern und so
achso Bilder wären echt mal nett wie das Ding zurzeit so aussehen tut


----------



## Dommerle (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja genau, wie stellt man eigentlich die Farbe von Multi-LEDs ein..?


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja damit hab ich mich auch noch nicht richtig beschäftigt


----------



## Dommerle (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das wird wohl ziemlich kompliziert sein...

Ich würde lieber 2 verschiedene Einzelstromkreise machen, das wird wahrscheinlich einfacher sein! 


EDIT: Das Einstellen der Farbe bei RGB-LEDs scheint ziemlich kompliziert zu sein, deshalb: 2 Einzelstromkreise


----------



## NeoIone (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ok hast ja recht.

Es wäre ja trotz dem mal schön wie weit er mit seinen Mod schon gekommen ist darum bitte ich noch mal um bilder


----------



## Dommerle (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja, ein Bilderupdate wäre schön! Mich interessiert es auch brennend, wie weit du gekommen bist!


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nun ja also ich habe eig nicht mehr weiter gemacht  
Plexi kommt wahrscheinlich erst nächste woche aber auch das ist nicht sicher 
Für die die sich für die Plexi interessieren die kostet eig 150-200 euro aber ich bekomme sie für 50 euro bar ( "ich will den armen jungen ja nicht pleite machen "  Zitat vom chef ) 
Lüfter werde ich anfangen ab zukleben muss heute aber noch weiße farbe holen die eine Flasche mit der weißen Farbe ist alle 
Ich kann euch aber trotzdem bilder posten vom Pc insgesamt


----------



## wintobi (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

wasfür plexi kaufst du den bitte???


----------



## Lenox (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ganze Seitenteil wird nur aus Plexi bestehen. Ausserdem wird es an bestimmten stellen abgraut.

Ich schätze dass das hochwertige Maschinen machen.

@ Cyclone, mach nochmal eine Bilderserie einmal rundrum


----------



## wintobi (16. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ach so deshalb


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja genau deshalb ist das eig so teuer du hast es erfasst Lenox 
Ich werde ne Bliderserie machen aber den Lüfter lackieren kann ich gerade nicht ich bin krank sorry 
Vlt kommen morgen Bilder ok


----------



## Dommerle (17. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## timbolomus (17. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Gute Besserung


----------



## Trafalgar (17. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Kleine Offtopicfrage, wenn ich mir das Glas bei zb Plexiglas.de zuscheiden lasse, was brauche ich um schöne Lüfterlöcher und Gewinde zu bohren (nicht unbedingt nötig) und Halter anzubringen, die passen und wo kriege ich sie her? 
LG


----------



## rashat (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Habe mir den Tower vorgestern geholt und bin auch schon relativ weit. Caseking sei dank, denn die sind hier gleich um die Ecke.

Ein kurzes Video vom 1. Tag habe ich gerade auch gedreht.

YouTube - NZXT Phantom Flash Modding

Morgen Nachmittag mach ich mal ein 2. Video vom Innenleben. Ist auch schon komplett gesleevt aber mehr dazu morgen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. November 2010)

Vielen dank 
@ Trafalgar willst du mit gewinde oder ohne ? 
Mit: Gewindeschneider
Ohne: Einfach Bohren 
@ über mir 
ich finde es ein bisschen zu bunt  ^^

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Phantom und Innenleben und mein altes Gehäuse 
Edit spart euch die Kommentare wegen mein netzteil und Kabelmanagement ich bekomme eh ein neues netzteil


----------



## Dommerle (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Respekt! Das sieht sowas von geil aus!

Ist das eine mATX Platine, oder ist das Gehäuse so groß? Die wirkt irgendwie so klein und verloren im Phantom...


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nene das ist ne normale atx  
ja das sieht sehr leer aus aber deshalb weil ich den einen Festplattenkäfig wegemacht habe


----------



## Dommerle (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen, welches Case ich nehmen soll...

Kannst du mir das NZXT Phantom empfehlen?
Kann man da noch viel modden (also z.B. Fenster einbauen, usw...)?


----------



## Trafalgar (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Phantom; Schöner, besser, stylischer und geiler als jede Hardware, Case oder Periphärie, die ich je in den Händen halten durfte. Unter meinem Schreibtisch ruht ein Gott der Cases


----------



## Trafalgar (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Nene das ist ne normale atx
> ja das sieht sehr leer aus aber deshalb weil ich den einen Festplattenkäfig wegemacht habe



Das geht?  Nicht schlecht, werde ich auch machen, da kommt dann meine Pumpe hin, bis jetzt steht sie noch unterm Laufwerk...
Sry für 2xPost, ist aber nicht allzu schlimm...


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

@ Trafalgar da hast du sowas von recht das teil ist göttlich 
Den braucht man eh nicht diesen Käfig ich meine wer hat 7 festplatten ?


----------



## Dommerle (18. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

7 Festplatten hat eigentlich nur, wer große RAID-Systeme hat, aber ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keinen der mehr als RAID 5 betreibt... 

Naja, ich will aber nicht vom Thema ablenken und/oder zu viel Off-Topic posten.


----------



## Cyclone460 (19. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich auch nicht außer mein opa der hat 2 interne und 7 externe  Festplatten ( der hat ne riesigen Fotoarchiv, denn der macht ein Tagebuch aber mit fotos damit es immer weiß wo er war oder was er erlebt hat das macht der schon seit 5 jahren da kommen schon aml 3 terabyte fotos zusammen und weil der schiss hat das die gelöscht werden hat der ein komplettes back up joar das wärs als erklärung )


----------



## timbolomus (19. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich hab ja vor mir das auch zu kaufen und hatte eine Vision das ich das Gehäuse Weiß Lila [mit led ] machen könnte. Kannst du dir das vorstellen und ist sowas überhaupt machbar mit dem Gehäuse ? 
Und hat das Gehäuse Füße ? Eigentlich nicht oder [so sieht es auf den Fotos aus ]?
7 interne Festplatten brauchen nur besondere Menschen mit einem besonders viel Speicher aufbrauchendem Hobby xD


----------



## Lenox (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Es hat unten zwei Leisten mit Gummi, worauf es steht.

Das Phantom wurde schonmal richtig gemoddet, und dann über NZXT verlost.
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - NZXT Facebook Giveaway Ultimate Mystery Prize ? Phantom Mod by Bill Owens

Der hat durch ein weißes LED-Kit und der angeschalteten Lüfter-Leuchten am Deckel ein bisschen ein Lila hinbekommen.


----------



## Trafalgar (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich wünsche mir bis heute ein Case mit Rollen^^ keine von außen großsichtbaren Rollen, aber mit Rollen 
Füße finde ich unnötig, und ich habe dummerweise mein Gehäuse beim Umbau so oft hin und hergeschoben, dass das Gummi sich gelöst hat, neu ankleben war nicht so spaßig, aber nötig, da sonst das Parkett gelitten hätte.
Das wäre mal eine tolle Modding Idee, Rollen


----------



## Lenox (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja, PC Gehäuse ist ja allein schon wegen den Kabellängen nicht für großes Hin und Her gedacht. 

Ich glaube die Lian Li's haben doch Rollen oder? 
Ansonsten halt Tragegriffe würden mir noch einfallen. 

Wofür willste denn überhaupt Rollen?


----------



## Trafalgar (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Lenox schrieb:


> Wofür willste denn überhaupt Rollen?



Nunja, das Gehäuse steht unter einem Schreibtisch, und eine stabilisierende Stange ist zwischen den Füßen, und zwischen dieser und dem höchsten Punkt des Phantoms ist ca 0,5cm Platz^^ Und jedes mal, wenn ich es rausholen will, ohne das Gummi zu zerfetzen, und wegen des verhältnismäißg hohen Gewichtes, ist es verdammt schwer, das Ding hochzuheben und auf konstanter Höhe zu halten, sodass 1. das Gummi nicht abgeht und 2. die Oberseite nicht zerkratzt.


----------



## Dommerle (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wow! Der Phantom auf der NZXT Webseite sieht ja mal geil aus!


----------



## Cyclone460 (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bei mir ist das gummi auf der einen seite schon abgegangen 
Nächste woche kommt die plexi


----------



## Lenox (20. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich kann z.b. die höhe von meinem Schreibtisch einstellen :p

Naja würde mich schon auch stören, aber obs mit rollen drunter passt ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte 

Ja das gemoddete Phantom ist echt nicht von schlechten eltern ^^

Außerdem habe ich gehört dass hier 20 bilder kommen werden von einer Plexi Lieferung... habt ihr dass auch gehört?


----------



## gemCraft (21. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Tach!
Gerade durch zufall auf dein Mod gestoßen. Das Gehäuse werde ich mir nächstes Jahr auch gönnen. 
Seit dem es auf dem Markt ist hab ich mich voll in das Case verguckt. ^^

Deine Bilder bestätigen das ich nicht bescheuert bin.


----------



## Cyclone460 (21. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja mindestens 20   Vielen dank Lenox 
das gehäuse ist echt ein Traum habs mir sofort bestellt als es raus kam


----------



## Trafalgar (21. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> das gehäuse ist echt ein Traum habs mir sofort bestellt als es raus kam



Jop, ich auch, bei Caseking wars vor der ersten Lieferung an sie sofort ausverkauft...Konnte durch einen kleinen Trick eins ergattern 

Gib uns mal ein paar mehr Details über die Scheibe...

Genaue Maße? Ich hab bei mir grob 70x45 gemessen, bisschen mehr, weiß nicht mehr genau. Wie dick?
Vorgebohrte Löcher & Gewinde?
Wo kriegst du die Halterungen her, damit du es hinten am Gehäuse wie die normale Tür verschrauben kannst und wie befestigst du diese..? Etc., sei kreativ^^

Bisschen viel OT hier


----------



## Cyclone460 (21. November 2010)

Also das ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären wie ich die plexi montiere ihr werdet es auf den Bildern sehen 
Übrigens der " große schwarze " lackiert Bilder  gibt es vlt morgen 

Hier der 200mm lüfter lackiert 
Schei ß qualität weil ich Blitz nicht anhatte sorry


----------



## timbolomus (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Nächste woche kommt die plexi


Ja dann bin ich mal gespannt !hoffe du machst dass verstendlich damit man alles verstehst.  ;DDDDD
Freu freu


----------



## Lenox (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht gut aus! Aber warum das coole Nzxt Zeichen durch EA ersetzt? 

Diese woche die Plexi.. das wird spannend.


----------



## Dommerle (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Warum EA..? 

Sieht echt geil aus! Mal wieder klasse Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## Cyclone460 (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich war auf der Games com und wenn man da Need for speed hot pursiut gespielt hat hat man so ein stickerheft bekommen und weil ich den nzxt aufkleber wegmachen musste und der ea sticker perfekt drauf passte habe ich ihn drauf gemacht ich finde das das eig ganz geil aussieht 
Vielen Dank Dommerle


----------



## Dommerle (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Cool! Den Stickerbogen hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## Cyclone460 (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da sind noch sticker drin mit autos und wo hot pursiut darufsteht und so


----------



## Dommerle (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja, die sind fürs Casemodding ja eher nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Cyclone460 (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das stimmt wohl sieht aber extrem geil aus find ich


----------



## timbolomus (22. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist ja cool 
Gefühl : neid neid neid


----------



## Cyclone460 (24. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die plexi kommt am freitag yeah 
Sry das ich das schreibe aber ich freue mich


----------



## Dommerle (25. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also dann bis morgen... Schnell einbauen, ablichten und Bilder hochladen!


----------



## timbolomus (25. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

´Genau bin voll gespannt , warum sry ,dass ist Wichtig also sofort posten


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Und, hast du das Plexi schon verbaut?


----------



## Trafalgar (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich geb hier mittlerweile auch die hoffnung auf, das ist ja mehr ein spam als ein casemodthread.


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ne leider noch nicht außerdem habe ich gerade kein i-net müsst also warten bis ich hochladen kann ( bin inernet kaffe ) 
Sorry 
Ja das stimmt Trafalgar aber jetzt kann man es auch nicht mehr ändern 
Ich werde dann ein Tagebuch machen wenn ich wieder i-net habe 
ach ja mein Thread hat jetzt schon 8000 klick 
Und auf platz 9 bei den meisten antworten 
auch wenn das meiste spamm von mir timblomus lenox war


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Trafalgar schrieb:


> ich geb hier mittlerweile auch die hoffnung auf, das ist ja mehr ein spam als ein casemodthread.



Ja, dann gib' doch deine Hoffnung auf.
Du musst diesen Mod ja nicht verfolgen, also beschwere dich nicht... 

Ich bleibe jedenfalls am Ball, weil ich diesen Mod/diesen Thread echt interessant finde!


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

nun, das phantom ist noch nicht lange draußen, deswegen gibt es da hohe nachfragen, und so ungedulldig wie menschen von haus aus sind, ist das hier kein wunder.

Das Gehäuse lockt alle an  ist eben nicht so ein öder kasten!
Und keiner kann da warten 

Was ist denn mit dem I-net los cyclone?


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Klar ich finde den thread auch gut Dommerle chill mal  
Das erzähl ich lieber nicht wieso ich kein i-net habe 
Edit ich hab das gehäuse jetzt auf meinen schreibtisch gestellt damit es jeder sieht das teil sieht einfach nur göttlich aus auf dem tisch 
Mich würden die Verkaufszahlen vom gehäuse interresieren weil jeder will das ja haben aber keiner bekomt es mal eben schnell


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Caseking hat angeblich im Moment ungedämmt alle außer das Rote und gedämmt alle lagernd: klick

Ich sage ja nichts gegen dich, sondern nur gegen Trafalgar's Äußerung.


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja ups hab ich nicht nach geguckt 
Ist ja geil caseking hat ein Adventskalender


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Was hast du denn eigentlich noch alles mit dem Phantom vor (außer dem Plexiglaseinsatz)?

Willst du LEDs einbauen? Es würde geil kommen, wenn du alle vorhandenen LEDs durch RGB LEDs ersetzen würdest, deren Farbe man per Fernbedienung regeln kann!
Hier ist ein Link zu so einem Controller: klick

Dann könntest du auf Knopfdruck die Farbe der ganzen Beleuchtung im Gehäuse verändern! Das wäre richtig geil! 


EDIT: Hier noch als Sofortkauf: klick


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie geil diese steuerung ist  
aber ich will ja eh nur blau haben 
ich würde das mainboard gerne hinterleuchten und da wo die laufwersschächte sind als kontrast weiße leds reinmachen


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Du könntest solche LED-Flexilights rund um dein Mainboard verlegen, dass es dann so aussieht wie bei diesem Fernseher von Philips: klick


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

genau so wollte ich machen 
ach ja übrigens ich habs internet gesperrt bekommen von meinen eltern aber ich hab kein plan wie ich es an meinen pc wieder anbekommen sry für off topic


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hmmm... Wie haben sie dir denn das Internet abgeklemmt? Haben sie Ahnung von Computern und LAN/WLAN oder ist es nur eine primitive Lösung, weil sie nicht viel Ahnung davon haben?

EDIT: Sry für Off Topic... Ich glaube es ist besser wir schreiben per PN weiter!


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ok


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da man jetzt bei dir ja alles Sieht durch die Plexi, wäre doch das NZXT schon vorgesleevte LED Kabel für 15 euro voll passend.

Die hinter dem Mainboard natürlich nicht mit dem  Aber das Kabel könnte man einmal rund um in deinem PC legen. Hat ein/aus schalter und dimm-schalter

Internet-Thema
Habt ihr eine Fritzbox?


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich werde sleev alles auf einmal bestellen keine lust wieder so unnötige versankosten zu bezahlen 
Internet Thema : ne so ein t-home teil ?


----------



## Lenox (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann hast du jetzt ne PN von mir


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wir haben auch T-Home und mein Vater kann per Software einzelne Ports am Router deaktivieren und somit den gewünschten Anschluss lahmlegen.

Wenn er nicht einfach das Kabel rausgezogen hat, könntest du versuchen es in einen anderen Port zu stecken, dann müsste es gehen!


----------



## timbolomus (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> auch wenn das meiste spamm von mir timblomus lenox war


ICh find Dommerle hat auch nicht gerade wenig geschrieben siehe Seite 21 !  aber egal


----------



## Dommerle (27. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oh ja, OT bis zum abwinken...   

Naja, dann versuchen wir eben jetzt beim Thema zu bleiben!


----------



## Cyclone460 (29. November 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das mit internet hat sich geklärt 
ich werde im laufe dieser woche Bilder reinmachen 
war nur kabel rausgemacht worden


----------



## Dommerle (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hast du das Plexi jetzt drin?!


----------



## Lenox (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

cyclone lass uns nicht so lange warten.. 

pics sind doch schnell gemacht


----------



## Cyclone460 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sorry leute hab jetzt erst die internet sperre weg gemacht bekommen puh das war ne arbeit aber ich werde euch die Bilder liefern außerdem ist ja bald weihnachten dann gibts schöne hardware und sleev 
Also bitte weiter hier reinschauen auch wenns etwas dauert 
mfg Cyclone


----------



## Dommerle (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich freu' mich schon!


----------



## Trafalgar (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja, tun alle, seit wochen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja sorry das zieht  
aber Bilder werden auf jeden kommen


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Na hoffen wir mal! 

mfg


----------



## Dommerle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich schau jeden Tag rein und hoffe, dass es etwas neues gibt...


----------



## timbolomus (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

aber es kommt nichts !


----------



## 2fast4you (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

warten wir mal ab


----------



## >AppAK< (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach leute, ihr wisst doch das immer mal was dazwischen kommen kann, er lässt sich halt zeit beim basteln ist auch besser so, lieber es dauert lange und sieht gut aus als schnell und es sieht unsauber aus...

gruß AppAK


----------



## 2fast4you (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

das problem ist es sind bereits gute 1 1/2 monate vergangen also 6 wochen 
das ist wie ich finde etwas lange 
aber was solls hoffentlich klappt es bald


----------



## Lenox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich weiss garnicht wo das problem ist, er muss nur bilder machen, es ist ja alles da!


----------



## 2fast4you (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich glaube der TE ist noch gar nicht fertig mit dem umbau...
wenn es doch nur die fotos wären


----------



## Dommerle (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja, also so langsam könnte echt mal was kommen...


----------



## 2fast4you (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

jo denke ich auch...


----------



## Dommerle (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich war von Anfang an dabei und finde dieses TB ist echt eine klasse Idee, aber nun ist es schon irgendwie blöd, wie lange das alles dauert und wie zäh alles ist...


----------



## Cyclone460 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Es tut mir wirklich total leid: Ihr denkt sicher alle ich mach nichts mehr aber ehrlich gesagt gibt es ein paar Probleme mit der Plexi  ich geb zu ich hab sie noch nicht aber pc verbot hatte ich echt. Es ist so man braucht so ne polilinien Zeichnung und die kann nur mein Vater und der hat noch andere Sache zu tun er hats jetzt fertig gezeichnet und bestellen diese Woche vlt ist sie diese Woche da kann aber nichts genau sagen tut mir leid das ich gelogen hab aber ich dachte echt ich bekomm die in 2 Wochen höchstens aber naja dann ist bald Weihnachten und ich kann das neue Netzteil sleeven und davon auch Fotos reinmachen ich hoffe ihr bleibt mir weiter hin treu euer cyclone


----------



## timbolomus (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja hauptsache es kommt irgendwamm etwas ;D Wegen dem Netzteil welches Sleeve ? [Farbe usw.]


----------



## Trafalgar (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oh Klasse, ein Kind mit PC Verbot, das auch noch grundlos lügt, nichts postet und einen Hardcorespamthread eröffnet ^^ Na wenn das mal keine Gaudi wird.


----------



## Dommerle (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bleibe trotzdem treu^^


----------



## 2fast4you (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich bleibe auch treu


----------



## timbolomus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

i too !


----------



## Pikus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> i too !



Es heißt korrekt: "Me too"   

Ich bleib auch am ball, is doch wurscht, was mit dem Plexi ist...


----------



## timbolomus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ja ohh man  , bin auch erst 12 und hab ne 4 in Englisch schriftl.


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok wenn ihr mir treu bleibt dann ist es gut 
Also ich habe ein Versprechen bekommen das es bis Weihnachten auf jeden Fall da ist 
Trafalgar wenn du das hier so ******* findest warum liest du das dann hier alles


----------



## Lenox (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja recht hat Trafalgar schon, ausserdem ist der Thread jetzt langweilig geworden. 

Klare Fakten zur Lieferung anfordern und halt mal Status des Projektes hier reinschreiben/ richtriges Tagebuch eröffnen, damit es hier nicht zu solchen Missverständnissen kommen kann.

Das du gelogen hast war echt nicht okay, aber wenigstens bist du ehrlich.

Noch weitere mahle "Ja nächste woche 1000000% sicher da", und dann enttäuscht werden hätte ich eh nicht mehr mitgemacht

Ich werde vor Wihnachten einfach nicht mehr reinschauen, da es ja eh nicht vorher kommt 

von daher, bis Weihnachten noch schöne Tage


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja sorry :/ ich werde dann ein Tagebuch aufmachen nach weihnachten  guckt dann rein wird so heißen wie der Thread MfG cyclone


----------



## timbolomus (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ok ;D bis dann hoffentlich haste dann nen paar teile zum machen !


----------



## _felix_ (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

mal ein paar fragen zu dem gehäuse an sich:

stört euch das vieles an dem gehäuse aus plastik ist? 
wirkt das plastik billig?
ist alles aus plastik (wenn nein, was nicht)?


----------



## NeoIone (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also ich habe auch das Gehäuse und ich muss erst mal sagen es sied einfach nur geil aus
so jetzt mal ernst haft zu deiner frage
Also es ist fast alles aus Metal außer die Front und das Oberteil und ein paar klein teile hoffe ich habe deine frage gut beantwortet


----------



## RaZZ (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



_felix_ schrieb:


> mal ein paar fragen zu dem gehäuse an sich:
> 
> stört euch das vieles an dem gehäuse aus plastik ist?
> wirkt das plastik billig?
> ist alles aus plastik (wenn nein, was nicht)?




Habe das Gehäuse gestern geliefert bekommen in weiss.

Mus sagen dass das Plastik hochwertig verarbeitet wurde. also keien Kratzer keine scharfen stellen etc.

Bis jetzt muss ich sagen isses das schöpnste Gehäuse was ich daheim gehabt hab


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Endlich Plexi da *-* ist ein traum alles perfekt geschnitten so glatt 
ja und neues netzteil und sleev in weiß und aquamarin blau von mdpcx 
ich werde morgen Bilder reinmachen !!!!
Hammer
Netzteil ist nocht nicht da wird aber geliefert


----------



## Dommerle (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie alles aussieht und ob du den Termin für die Bilder einhältst...


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Da sind eure Fotos die ihr seid 2 monaten wollt !!


----------



## wintobi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Er hat es geschaft


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ech hübsch geworden  ..sieht sicher hammer aus mit dem gesleevten Netzteil !!!


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dieses mal sleev 
Ja netzteil kommt noch ^^


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

endlich, ich muss auch sagen - ist echt nice geworden ...dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

thx ja mache ich jetzt, Endlich ^^


----------



## 2fast4you (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

braucht man für die lüftersteuerung ein stärkeres nt, da jeder kanal ja 25 w (oder 20) verträgt?


----------



## timbolomus (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also sieht ja schonmal gut aus , jetzt noch sleeven (wie weit bist du ? ) und dann siehts natürlich noch besser aus .


----------



## Trafalgar (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

freut mich, dass es fertig geworden ist! sieht gut aus  schick mir bitte eine nachricht den laden, wo dus bestellt hast und ca den preis. waere nett, wenn du mir noch reinschreiben wuerdest, was sie brauchen, zb skizzen oder nur masse, da ich eine andere form deiner vorziehen wuerde. wie umfangreich koennen die bestellungen sein? du hast ja zb diese wellen drin, musstest du dafuer eine skizze einreichen o.ae.? wuerde mich wirklich freuen wenn du mir diese fragen beantwortest.
danke!
fehler sind zu verzeihen, handypost.


----------



## Dommerle (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke das es euch gefällt mit sleeven muss ich noch ein bisschen warten bis das netzteil da ist
Außerdem brauche ich Markierband in weiß weil die sata Kable knall orange sind und da sieht man alles durch selbst mit strecken :/


----------



## Dommerle (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nimm dir lieber Zeit und mache es gründlich anstatt es husch, husch und unsauber zu machen. Das mit dem MArkierband ist der richtige Weg!


----------



## Cyclone460 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja find ich auch 
Ne frage Dommerle: Kennst du gute Ram kühler ? Die sollen nicht kühlen sondern geil aussehen  am besten weiß oder blau ( oder wenn man sie lackieren kann )


----------



## Dommerle (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja natürlich kenne ich gute RAM-Kühler.
Siehe Link in der Signatur. 
Entweder du kaufst sie bei Caseking oder bei eBay. Mit denen von eBay solltest du günstiger wegkommen, weil du bei Caseking noch Versand dazurechnen musst. 

Die Kühler kannst du problemlos lackieren. Dazu musst du einfach nur den "Arctic RC" Sticker abmachen und sie dann evtl. noch abschleifen/anrauhen, dann sollten sie gut lackierbar sein. 
Ich habe schon viele Tagebücher gesehen, in denen genau diese Kühler lackiert wurden, also musst du dir keine Sorgen machen wegen dem Lack. 

Hier ist noch der Link zu meinem Tutorial "RAM-Kühler wechseln": klick


----------



## Cyclone460 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja die sind ganz nice nur so riesig ^^ da wirds kritisch den dann kann ich sie nicht mehr in dual channel laufen lassen :/


----------



## Dommerle (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Warum kannst du sie nicht mehr im dualchannel laufen lassen..?


----------



## timbolomus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bei mir wäre ein großer Brocken von Alpenföhn im Weg !


----------



## Dommerle (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aber das klappt doch trotzdem mit Dualchannel.
@timbolomus: Du kannst doch statt den blauen RAM-Bänken einfach die schwarzen beiden Benutzen. Dann gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Bei mir kommt morgen auch ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn rein. Das passt schon irgendwie...


----------



## timbolomus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Dommerle schrieb:


> @timbolomus: Du kannst doch statt den blauen RAM-Bänken einfach die schwarzen beiden Benutzen. Dann gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Bei mir kommt morgen auch ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn rein. Das passt schon irgendwie...


@Dommerle:Achso ich dachte es wär besser wenn man die in die beiden blauen-RAM-Bänke steckt , aber egal ;D Meine Ram-Riegel gefallen mir egentlich vom aussehen  
Viel spaß mit dem Matterhorn (einer der schöns t en Cpu-Kühler);D


----------



## Dommerle (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hab das Matterhorn drin und ich musste die RAMs in den rechten schwarzen bzw. den rechten blauen Slot stecken, denn das Matterhorn überragt 2 RAM-Slots. 
Wenn du einen richtig guten CPU-Kühler suchst, dann hol dir das Matterhorn. Nach 15 Minuten Prime gerade mal läppische 41°C CPU-Temperatur! 
BTW: Ohne bzw. mit kleinen RAM-Heatspreadern wäre es möglich alle Slots zu belegen.


----------



## wintobi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

jop ich habe alle belegt


----------



## Trafalgar (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

wasserkühlung, dann haste keinen fetten & hässlichen, metallklotz im case =D
anfang nächsten jahres vermutlich nen eigenen thread aufmachen, ebenfalls ein phantom mit window, aber bisschen mehr custom als hier. sehr schöne arbeit hier, hoffe, ich kriegs auch so hin.


----------



## timbolomus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Hab das Matterhorn drin und ich musste die RAMs in den rechten schwarzen bzw. den rechten blauen Slot stecken, denn das Matterhorn überragt 2 RAM-Slots.
> Wenn du einen richtig guten CPU-Kühler suchst, dann hol dir das Matterhorn. Nach 15 Minuten Prime gerade mal läppische 41°C CPU-Temperatur!
> BTW: Ohne bzw. mit kleinen RAM-Heatspreadern wäre es möglich alle Slots zu belegen.



Klappt den bisher alles auch wenn im 3und 4ten slot ? 
Und der Brocken überagt auch fast 2 slots aber ich hab ja nicht so große Headspeader 


Trafalgar schrieb:


> wasserkühlung, dann haste keinen fetten & hässlichen, metallklotz im case =D
> anfang nächsten jahres vermutlich nen eigenen thread aufmachen, ebenfalls ein phantom mit window, aber bisschen mehr custom als hier. sehr schöne arbeit hier, hoffe, ich kriegs auch so hin.



Schön da werde ich dann auch dabei seien !


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

@timbolomus: Ja, das klappt alles Prima, obwohl der RAM jetzt zweimal im Singlechannel läuft, anstatt im Dualchannel...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schade, hätte lieber auf die RAM-Kühlung verzichtet, die sowiso nicht nötig ist, dafür den DUAL-Channel benutzt, wäre mir eine zu grosse Leistungseinbusse...

Aber hauptsache die Optik stimmt


----------



## Cyclone460 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ist war optik ist alles aber leistung mehr 
Ich habe blaue ram kühler von askasa gesehen die sind ganz niedrig dann könnte ich die trotzdem im dualchannel laufen lassen


----------



## Dommerle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wieso? Das spürt man überhaupt nicht, dass die im Singlechannel laufen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja trotzdem ^^
Ich habe schon etwas gesleevt nicht alles da mein netzteil nicht da ist


----------



## Dommerle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bilder?!


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja hier sind sie 
Sorry leute ich kann nur so wenige hochladen, weil sonst kommt ein fehler von pcghx :/


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wow, richtig geil! 
Nur das Netzteil passt da nicht rein...


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würd die "Verriegelungen" für die Laufwerke noch in dem blau der Lüfterflügel lackieren! Kommt optisch sicherlich gut.
Und das Netzteil MUSS da raus!


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ich weiss das das netzteil rausfliegt macht euch keine sorgen ^^
Das ist etwas schwer zu lackieren, da man die nicht abmachen kann :/


----------



## Dommerle (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Könntest du schon, aber es wird überall davon abgeraten, da auf den Bauteilen immernoch Spannung sein kann und eine Berührung somit tödlich sein könnte.


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nein ich will nicht das netzteil lackieren, ich meinte die laufwerkhalterungen ^^


----------



## Dommerle (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*


Dann musst du halt ringsherum abkleben, so wie du es bei den Lüftern auch gemacht hast.


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja so werd ich es machen 
Ich habe ein Problem wie soll ich das netzteil später verstecken ?
Den unteren teil der plexi milchig machen und das dann blau anstrahlen mit flexlights oder eine weiße milch plexi rund biegen und dann über das netzteil ,die plexi wiederrum blau anstrahlen mit flex lights ? 
Pros : Mein Wellenmuster kommt gut zur geltung, ich kann kabel gut verstecken, ein Muster draufmachen
Con: Mein Wellenmuster kommt nicht zur Geltung stört vlt sogar ( Kabel sieht man  bei milchiger plexi ja dann eh nicht daher kein con) 

Noch eine Frage ich bin mir mit der beleuchtung noch nicht so schlüssig wie es am besten aussehen würde :/
Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Dommerle (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würde einfach eine schlichte Netzteil-Abdeckung aus milchigem Plexiglas biegen. Beleuchten musst du sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja beleuchtung hole ich mir heute sowie das netzteil ^^
Ich bin mir noch ziemlich unsicher :/


----------



## Dommerle (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Als Beleuchtung würde ich ein einfaches Flexilight von Caseking nehmen und unter die Abdeckung pappen.


----------



## Klartext (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sone Plexiabdeckung ist schon gut, aber und drunter würde ich nicht beleuchten, dann passiert genau das...^^

Man sieht alle Kabel 

Im dunkeln sieht das viel krasser aus...^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oh  danke für den hinweis, aber was soll ich jetzt mit den 36cm flexlight machen den ich schon bestellt habe ? ^^ ( ein 13 cm flexlight blau habe ich mir auch noch bestellt, das tuh ich aber oben neben den 200m lüfter damit oben alles blau leuchtet )
dann habe ich mir ne Ek backplate in nickel bestellt und ein lüfter der blau leuchtet für vorne 
P.s ich will das so wie Klartext machen nur in weiß/milchig und dann eig die 36cm flexlights da rein aber wenn das so aussieht  :/ ( soll ich die zurückschicken ? 
@ Klartext : ist das ein airbrush oder was ist das ?
Edit: noch ne frage wenn ich die blauen zurück schick, wie wärs wenn ich weisse flexlights hole und die hinter das mainboard lege ?


----------



## Klartext (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wenn du drunter viele Kabel hast, dann sieht man das alles durch das Licht, auch das Netzteil ^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das wollte ich eig nicht das man alles sieht :/ 
Das wäre ziemlich geil gewesen milchige plexi mit blauer beleuchtung


----------



## Dommerle (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Unter dem Mainboard sieht es bestimmt gut aus. Da sieh man garantiert nichts durch...


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jo das stimmt nur ist ziemlich schwierig weil viel platz habe ich nicht um das darunter zu tun :/
Ich habe mir Blaue ram Heatspreader gekauft von akasa


----------



## Dommerle (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Cool. 
Verstehe ich das richtig, du hast dir eine WaKü Backplate für deine GraKa als Design-Objekt gekauft?


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jo xD mal gucken ob das funkitoniert


----------



## Dommerle (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren, wenn die Schrauben dabei sind.
Aber du weißt schon, dass dann die Garantie der Grafikkarte weg ist, oder?


----------



## timbolomus (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist ja schon viel dazu gekommen (man war ich hier schon lange nicht mehr 2-3 Tage ^^) . 
Also die sleeve`s sehen gut aus ! 
Ich hab das noch nicht verstanden mit der Backplatte, als Design Objekt! 
Könnt ihr mir das mal bitte erklären ? wäre voll nett !


----------



## Cyclone460 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also die Backplate mache ich auf die graka damit sie schöner aussieht von hinten ( vlt lackier ihc die Backplate weiß und mache das logo in blau  )
Ne ich muss den Kühler der graka nicht abmachen dadurch geht die Garantie nicht weg ( glaub ich zumindestens ^^ )
Edit: Also ich habe die 2 sechs Pins gesleevt und ich habe ausversehen ein Kabel abgecknipst -.- ( muss ich löten  -.- ), den 24 pligen habe ich gesleevt, den 8 habe ich gesleevt und ich mache gerade die Molex stecker und ich habe das netzteil lackiert und den lüfter davon ( mal aus spass  )


----------



## timbolomus (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Achso anke  coole Idee bin mal gespannt wie das nachher aussieht .
cool, hast du schon Foto`s von dem Netzteil ?  
Hast du die Kabel alle nackt gesleevt oder vorher Farbiges Band drauf gemacht(Also in der Farbe des sleeve`s) ? 
Wie lange hat`s bisher gedauert ?


----------



## Dommerle (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Doch, du musst den Kühler wegmachen, also zumindest die Schrauben, mit dem er befestigt ist, um die Schrauben durch längere zu ersetzen, die dann auch durch die Backplate gehen und diese halten.
Die merken, dass du sie Schrauben rausgemacht hast, wenn sie die überprüfen, ob noch der UV-Aktive Kleber drauf ist. Der wird beschädigt, wenn du sie rausdrehst und dann sehen sie, dass der Kühler weg war und deine Garantie ist flöten.


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

UV-Aktiver Kleber  oh man ( egal mache ich trotzdem  )
Also ich habe schon bilder gemacht aber leider ist mir der schrumpfschlauch aus gegangen -.- Hab alles ausser 2 stränge Molex 
Ne ich habe kein Band  genommen, dass hätte zu lange gedauert ( Klebeband habe ich sonst aber überall


----------



## Dommerle (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann lade die Bilder doch endlich hoch...


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja würde ich ja gern aber so mit abgekappten netzteil kabel geht das nicht so einfach 
Edit: Ich würde gerne ne wakü haben aber zurzeit fehlen mir die mittel, wie wärs wenn ich mal ein paar firmen anschreibe um zu fragen ob sie mich sponsorn ? 
ich denke 14000 Klicks sind ja schon was ^^
Außerdem werde ich bald mit den Tagebuch anfangen


----------



## timbolomus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schön. 
Ja Versuch mal sponsoren zu fragen  (auch wenn es nicht so einfach ist ). 
JA auch wenn von den 14.000 , knapp 5.000 Off Topic sind  
Aber egal .. denk daran das du nicht damit werbst das du Banner Postest das ist meiner Informationen nach bei den neuen Foren Regeln verboten worden !


----------



## Cyclone460 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja ich werde es versuchen 
Wieso darf man keine Banner mehr benutzen ? ( wie soll man sonst Werbung machen ? )
Ich frage mal bei Aqua Tuning und so 
Ich habe noch ein paar andere sachen lackiert ( Laufwerk, Wakü ausgänge und kabel ausgänge ), außerdem habe ich ein bisschen Kabelmanagement gemacht


----------



## Dommerle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Mir fallen spontan nur drei ein, die dich vielleicht sponsern könnten:
-Aquatuning (sieht man sehr, sehr oft als Sponsor)
-Phobya (sieht man auch sehr, sehr oft)
-Caseking (sieht man eher selten)
Ich würde eine eMail schreiben, die du wie eine Art kleiner Lebenslauf aufbaust und dann dein Projekt näher erläuterst.


----------



## Cyclone460 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich weiss nicht wirklich was ich schreiben soll :/
Soll ich denen dann ein link zu den Thread hier schicken ?


----------



## timbolomus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Könntest du machen , les mal die Foren regeln durch das müsste darin vorkommen(banner) , sag ihnen das du in deinem Tagebuch ain paar sätze über den shop schreibst (gute ) und dann wird`s schon klappen ..


----------



## Kaki008 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aquatuning sponsort nicht mehr 
Habs auch schon versucht.


----------



## Dommerle (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Du musst das wie ein Lebenslauf aufbauen nur halt dass es um dein System geht und nur nebensächlich um dich.
Einen Versuch ist's meiner Meinung nach trotzdem bei Aqiatuning wert.


----------



## Kaki008 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich zitiere aus meiner Mail 

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX!

Es freut mich zu sehen das sie sich wirklich viel arbeit mit der "Bewerbung" gemacht haben. Auch der Thread kommt ganz gut an, aber durch eine Konzeptumstellung sponsern wir leider keine Moddingprojekte mehr. 


Viel Erfolg bei ihrer Arbeit!



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  
Christian Schultze


----------



## Cyclone460 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Oh man das ist natürlich blöd :/


----------



## Dommerle (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aber es gibt ja noch Phobya und Caseking...


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich habe gerade ein riesein Problem : Der Pc geht nach dem sleeven gar nicht mehr an, kein lüfter, kein summen einfach nichts -.- 
Also die zwei kabel die ich abgekappt habe, habe ich gelötet ( sehr sorgfältig ! )
Alle Kabel sind drin, Netzeteil angeschalten ich weiss echt nicht wieso !!


----------



## Trafalgar (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hatte ich auch beim letzten Umbau, einfach alle Kabel einmal raus und dann nochmal alle rein...


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Meinste wirklich das hilft ? 
Ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt 
Edit: Hat das geholfen ?


----------



## Trafalgar (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja es sprang bei mir auch nicht an, also habe ich einfach alle Kabel kurz raus und wieder reingesteckt, war wohl das falsche locker. Oder du hast halt beim Sleeven gefailt. Hast du ein 2. Netzteil mit dem du es testen könntest?


----------



## timbolomus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ohh,ohh,ohh ..  hoffentlich nur was locker .


----------



## Cutty (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würde mir zu erst auch mal die Pins im Stecker anschauen ob die alle gleich tief drinne sitzen.Evtl hast du auch beim entpinnen das Kabel etwas zu weißt vom Pin gelöst was passiert wenn man mit zu viel Kraft daran zieht.


Schau mal hier nach evtl hast du auch ein Kabel in die Falsche Öffnung gesteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn ich weiß das bei dem ATX Stecker eine Öffnung nicht belegt ist.
Ich hab mich beim ersten mal auch vertan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dommerle (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich will dich hier nicht entmutigen, aber wenn du bei dem ATX-Stecker etwas falsch zusammengesteckt hast, kann es sein, dass es einen Kurzschluss gibt/gab und jetzt das Mainboard oder vielleicht sogar GraKa und CPU hinüber sind... 
Hoffen wir es war nur ein Kabel locker...


----------



## San Jager (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

wie du auf den Anschalter gedrückt hast hat sich da nichts getan oder sind zumindest die Lüfter kurz an gegangen?


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nope nichts ist passiert kein einziges geräusch :/


----------



## San Jager (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

dann schau nochmal ob die Kabel auch wirklich richtig drin sind und den richtigen platz haben.
wenn sich was getan hätte dann wäre wahrscheinlich was Kapput


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich habe nochmal nach geguckt und alle Kabel sind drin habe mir die Reihenfolge für den 24 poligen hier im sleev thread abgeguckt für den 2x 4 poligen in einen Elektronik forum. Ich kenn die Reihenfolge nur für den 2x 6 pin für die graka nicht kann mir die wer sagen ?! Auch bei den 2x 4er bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ( ich meine den 8 poligen für den cpu auf den mainboard bei mir sind das 2x 4 polige )
Sicherung ist bei dem Netzteil auch noch in Ordnung :/ 
Ich weiss echt nicht wieso nichts läuft  
ist es schlimm wenn ein tropfen löt zinn auf einen Kondensator drauf gefallen ist (also minimal und der war schon fast hart als er dadrauf gefallen ist ) ??? 
Bitte Hilfe


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das sollte eigentlich nichts machen mit dem Lötzinn, wenn du sagst er war schon fast kalt.
Du kannst aber ganz leicht nachprüfen, ob der Kondensator kaputt ist. Schau dir einfach seine Oberseite an.
Flach = Alles in Ordnung
Gewölbt = Hinüber
Wenn alles nichts hilft würde ich das ganze System auseinanderbauen und wieder zusammenbauen und sehen, ob es etwas nutzt.
Wenn nicht, dann nochmals auseinanderbauen und einzelne Komponenten wie z.B. GraKa oder Netzteil mit denen eines Freundes austauschen. Dann immer wieder probieren zu starten. Also einfach das System außerhalb des Gehäuses lassen, dann geht es schneller...


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das denke ich auch außerdem haben Kondensatoren die max. temp von 105 C 
Das mit den gewölbt haste aus der pcgh zeitschrift ne ^^ 
Ja danach habe ich auch schon geguckt, ne sind alle normal platt 
Ich versuche mir gerade ein Netzteil zu besorgen


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jap, die PCGH-Print ist eben einfach göttlich. 
Mit dem Netzteil dann einfach nochmal probieren. Ansonsten wie gesagt versuchen auch andere Komponenten von Freunden auszuleihen und dann wieder zu testen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ist echt schei ße mit den Netzteil -.- Jetzt so kurz vor schluss geht das teil nicht


----------



## San Jager (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

und dein anschalter ist sicher drinnen??


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Das ist echt schei ße mit den Netzteil -.- Jetzt so kurz vor schluss geht das teil nicht



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Was für ein anschalter ?
Ich habe mir jetzt ein 550 watt netzteil organisiert mal gucken
Also der Mod ist ja Bald fertig ich denke so nächste woche


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Er meint den Anschalter vom Gehäuse. Wenn der falschrum drin ist, oder auf den falschen Pins steckt geht natürlich nichts...


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ach so die ne ich denke die sind richtig


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Alles nachprüfen. Denken hilft in diesem Fall reichlich wenig. 
Wenn du noch nicht alle Kabel gecheckt hast, würde ich das an deiner Stelle dringend machen!


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das funktioniert  so wie das drin ist !
Das wusste ich auch schon vorher 
Ich habe alles gecheckt


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Dann okay.
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt musst du jetzt alles (und damit meine ich jedes noch so kleine Kabel!) testen bzw. rausmachen und dann wieder reinmachen um sicher zu gehen, dass alles passt.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aber doch nicht usb anschlüsse und so ?! 
Kann man den Pc auch ohne den an Knopf starten ?


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Doch, auch die USB-Anschlüsse. Mit alles meine ich wirklich alles. 
Den PC kann man meistens nur bei OC-Mainboards wie z.B. den ASUS Crosshair/Rampage/Maximus oder teuren EVGA-Boards über Tasten direkt am Board starten.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

schade -.- 
Oh gott das wird ne heiden arbeit


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Pc kannste IMMER "anmachen".. also ohne Knopf....einfach die beiden Kontaktstifte, die auf denen der Startkopf normalerweise sitzt, mitm Schraubenzieher überbrücken.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also die beiden kabel zusammen führen ?


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Kabel?
das sind doch nur solche hochstehenden Pins, ab die man den Stecker anschließt.
Einfach einen Kontakt mit einem leitfähigen Material zwischen den Beiden Pins herstellen ond voliá.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aso ich verstehe das aber ich kanns nicht umsetzen ^^


----------



## Dommerle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Und warum nicht?


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach was Leitendes dazwischenhalten.


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Aso ok z.B ? 
Geht ne Büro Klammer ?


----------



## Dommerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jap, müsste gehen.
Aber pass auf, dass du wirklich nur die zwei gewünschten PINs verbindest und nicht einen anderen berührst, sonst kann es einen Kurzschluss geben.


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nein ich bin verzweifelt  auch das päckchen heute konnte mich nur minimal glücklich machen -.- 
voll der schei ß


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

grübelst du immer noch ob das NT oder sonstwas im Eimer ist?

Wie weit bist du denn jetzt? Was hast du bis jetzt gemacht?

Haste schon versucht das NT mal "ganz" alleine zu starten?
(bevor du das machst häng bitte ne Festplatte oder nen Lüfter oder sonst nen Verbraucher dran)

Haste nen ErsatzNT mal getestet?


----------



## Dommerle (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Was ist denn für ein Päckchen gekommen? 
Geht das Netzteil nicht oder bist du nicht dazu gekommen?


----------



## Kampfgurke (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

wie ist es denn genau zu den Problem gekommen?
ich denk mal nicht das es an den abgeklemten kabeln lag.....

wäre nett zu wissen da ich auch bald anfangen will zu sleeven^^


----------



## Dommerle (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich gehe davon aus er hat beim Sleeven eine Kabelader in falsch eingesteckt.


----------



## Cyclone460 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also nochmal alles rausgemacht, wieder rein nach anleitung, gecheckt ob alle Kabel richtig drin sitzen, netzteil aufgemacht geguckt ob alles ok ist angeschlossen und .... nix funktioniert :/ 
ok gerade eben die erleuchtung: Von wo guckt man da eig drauf auf den foto mit den 24 pol stecker belegung hier im forum ? ( IM how to ) 
Denn wenn ich pech habe hab ich den 24 pol spiegel verkerht gesleevt 

Zum Päckchen lasst euch überraschen fotos sind am Montag drin


----------



## Emericaner (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

hmm, 47 seiten hat der thread, 5 sterne.
es geht um ein nzxt phantom bei dem bisher die lüfter+sonstige kleinigkeiten gefärbt und gesleevt worden sind + ein plexi glas?

ähm ja, mir erscheint dass eher nach ner plauderrunde und nicht nach einem casemod.
(vorallem wenn man min. 2seiten für einen falsch gesteckten 24pol stecker benötigt.)


----------



## San Jager (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Emericaner schrieb:


> ähm ja, mir erscheint dass eher nach ner plauderrunde und nicht nach einem casemod.
> (vorallem wenn man min. 2seiten für einen falsch gesteckten 24pol stecker benötigt.)



der Titel des ganzen ist schon ein bisschen fehlerhaft aber 
wofür gibt es denn Foren. um andere Menschen die sich vielleicht besser auskenne um Hilfe zu bitten und das is doch hier der Fall oder nicht?


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also netzteil läuft 
Nur i-wie will mein netzteil nicht meine graka mit strom versorgen  
Da kommt nur ein piep und das netzteil verweigert den dienst komplett ?! 
Wasn das -.-


----------



## Trafalgar (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

muss Emericaner zustimmen, ich hab mich hier auf nen dicken mod gefreut, da das phantom echt was spezielles ist, besitze es ja selbst, stattdessen spammen kinder den thread voll und der chef hier ist klar überfordert^^ 
wenn du _vielleicht_ ein paar mehr infos posten könntest, könnten dir andere mehr helfen...


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja was soll ich schon gegen spamm machen  
Ok also jetzt so präzise wie es geht :
Also ich habe schon aufgegeben da kamm mir die idee das netzteil alleine laufen zulassen, weil gar nicht lief. Also alle Kabel ab außer ein paar verbraucher, festplatte, lüfter und leds, Kabel rein und siehe da das teil läuft . Danach habe ich alles angeschlossen wollte anmachen und nichts passiert außer ein piepsen. Dann das gleiche wie eben alles ab, verbraucher dran, Kabel zum alleine laufen rein und es läuft. Komisch dann habe ich mal den 8 pol drin gelassen und die 2x 6 pol rausgenommen und siehe da alles läuft .
Ok dann mal ausprobieren ob ich den pc auch ohne kurzschliessen an bekommen ( ohne 2x 6pin ) und es funzt. War super happy und dachte mir ok schliessen wir mal die 2x 6 pin an. Angeschlossen wollte anmachen und  (  diesesmal genau hingehört von wo es kommt) was kam ein piep aus dem netzteil 
Ich dachte mir vlt ist ein kabel falsch reingesteckt nach dem sleeven, hab alles rausgemacht wieder rein, geguckt das alles richtig drin ist und nicht rausrutscht und versuchs erneut, aber ne nur ein pipsen aus dem netzteil. 
Also weiß jemand wieso ? ^^


----------



## >AppAK< (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Guten Tag,
also ich musste dein letzten Post zwei mal durchlesen bis ich ihn einigermaßen verstanden habe... nun zum problemm, versuch doch einfach mal die 6 Pin Kabel zu tauschen bei einem Freund, zweitrechner oder villeicht hast du daheim welche rumliegen.
Was ich immernoch nicht verstehe, wen du schon so "sauber" arbeitest wieso beschriftest du die Kabel nicht einfach, ist eine sache von 10 Minuten und du sparst dir den Kabelsalat. 

MFG
AppAK


----------



## techkoo (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

was haltet ihr davon? sieht sauber aus:

http://imgur.com/OnVRv.jpg


da gibts noch eins in schwarz: http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/874621-corsair-600t-nzxt-phantom-4.html


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht schick aus


----------



## Dommerle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Geht dein PC jetzt eigentlich wieder, Cyclone?!


----------



## Cyclone460 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nope fehlanzeige -.- 
Ich kaufe Cuttys netzteil. Ein Enermax 
Ach ja ich habe die ganzen anderen sachen eingebaut also backplate und ram heatspreader etc. ^^


----------



## Kaki008 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hoffentlich kommen endlich mal Bilder....


----------



## rashat (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hier ist mein Phantom mit insgesamt 10 Lüftern aktuell.

YouTube - NZXT Phantom Flash & Fan Modding - aktueller Stand


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wo das sieht ja mal geil aus, macht aber ordentlich krach.


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. Februar 2011)

Oh ich wusste gar nicht das sich noch leute dafür interessieren ^^

Ok lets go hier pics für die letzten verbliebenden :/ 
Werde noch ne abdeckung für das netzteil machen. Wahrscheinlich alu in weiß 
Backplate *-*


----------



## Kaki008 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wooow nice.
Sieht gut aus.

LG


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Und noch mehr  
Mit Beleuchtung habe leider gelöscht :/
Ich versuche morgen welche mit Beleuchtung reinzumachen


----------



## Dommerle (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Echt hammer! 
Schade, dass du nur so selten hier etwas postest...


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja tut mir leid nur ohne netzteil und mit scheiß pc geht das so schlecht :/


----------



## Dommerle (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hast du kein Netzteil im Moment?
Ich habe ein stylishes, weißes über... 
Hast ne PN.


----------



## timbolomus (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie hasst du das Teil für die Graka so hin bekommen oder hasst du es gekauft und wie hasst du es montiert.. ich hab auch ne Cyclone will sowas auch ..!


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das sieht echt gut aus ^^ Als ich die Anfangspost sah dachte ich schon naja und jetzt das ist echt super.


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Das ist ne Backplate von Ek waterblocks. Da sind ein paar Bohrungen frei da dachte ich mir kaufst du das teil. Ich brauchte den Kühler nicht abnehmen ( Garantie  ) Dafür sind da halt dann 2 frei stellen ohne schrauben sieht man aber nicht. Guck mal bei  Caseking unter Wasserkühlung -> graka-> nvidia und dann suchst du nach gtx 460 

Danke das es euch gefällt


----------



## Dommerle (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die Backplate ist echt schick! 
Aber wenn du den Kühler hättest abnehmen müssen, hätte ich besser die Finger davon gelassen. Glück gehabt!


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das war geplant


----------



## Dommerle (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist klar^^
Du hattest einfach nur Glück weil sie ein Standard-PCB mit Custom-Kühler hat, der nicht alle Löcher nutzt, mehr nicht...


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. Februar 2011)

Hier Bilder update ! 
Phantom mit Beleuchtung und Spiegelreflex power 

Noch mehr fotos


----------



## Dommerle (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die Bilder gefallen mir!
Das erste finde ich super!


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. Februar 2011)

Und noch mehr ^^

Danke  ( Das ist mein Lieblingsbild ^^ ) 
Und noch mehr


----------



## Maverick306 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

sehr sehr gute Bilder 

Gute Arbeit bisher, die indirekte Mainboard beleuchtung gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Derzeitig ist das so nen richtiger Trend ^^


----------



## timbolomus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Haste die genommen ? 
oder die ?
Deine Bilder sehen echt gut aus.. bin voll Froh das es wieder weitergeht !


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke an euch allen  
Ich habe die normale geholt ohne sonic


----------



## timbolomus (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cyclone460 schrieb:


> Danke an euch allen
> Ich habe die normale geholt ohne sonic


Danke, für die Antwort. 
Kann man die dann einfach festschrauben mit schraube und  mutter oder hast du sie garnicht befestigt? 
Falls du dir schrauben dazu gekauft hast kannste mir mal den link geben, bitte?


----------



## Dommerle (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Falls du dir schrauben dazu gekauft hast kannste mir mal den link geben, bitte?



Die Schrauben sind meines Wissens im Lieferumfang der Backplate. 


EDIT: Sie sind definitiv dabei:


			
				Caseking schrieb:
			
		

> Die benötigten Schrauben gehören zum Lieferumfang. Diese sind länger als die Originalschrauben, da sie durch die Backplate und das PCB mit dem Hauptkühler verschraubt werden.


----------



## timbolomus (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke,Dommerle. Ich werde die Backplatte vielleicht gleich noch bestellen.


----------



## wintobi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



timbolomus schrieb:


> Danke,Dommerle. Ich werde die Backplatte vielleicht gleich noch bestellen.




Bau dir doch lieber eine selber aus Plexi


----------



## timbolomus (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



wintobi schrieb:


> Bau dir doch lieber eine selber aus Plexi


Ich glaube es wird insgesamt teurer , ich bin momenntan bisschen Pleite. 
Ich hab auch keinen Dremel und soo. Aber Danke für den tipp.


----------



## Dommerle (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich denke auch, dass selberbauen teurer wäre und bestimmt nicht ganz so gut aussehen würde.


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Die Backplate ist extrem geil 
Es lohnt sich für den preis


----------



## timbolomus (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Meine Backplatte kommt wahrscheinlich am 19. denn sie ist erst ab dem 18 verfügbar :/


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nice  
Vlt kommt nächste woche mein netzteil von Cutty ( danke nochmal  )


----------



## P@inkiller (16. Februar 2011)

Was wird bei "cuty" gemacht?


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nun ja ich kaufe seins ab und er sleevt mir das weil ich habs das letzte mal extrem versemmelt und das ich will das problem nicht wieder haben


----------



## P@inkiller (16. Februar 2011)

Ohh da bin ich zum gluck nicht dann der Einzigate  Ixh habe warscheinlich mein Netzteil fur 110€ gescheitert ...aber es sah gut aus.
Ka wie Ixh das gemacht habe, aber es ist halt passiert


----------



## timbolomus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist doch super das er dir das macht ! freu mich schon wie das aussieht..


----------



## Dommerle (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich bin auch schon gespannt...


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke leute ich bin auch schon gespannt


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Bin auch gespannt auch wenn ich selber machen besser finden würde.Bestimmt sieht es geil aus.


----------



## Dommerle (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wenn ich eine machen würde, dann aus weißem hochglanz Plexi...


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

So ich denke ich bekomme mein netzteil nächste woche


----------



## Cutty (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich könnte jetzt schon Bilder posten aber ich weiß nicht ob das Cyclone gut findet^^


----------



## P@inkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Poste!!!
@Cutty kannst Du mir mein Netzteil auch sleeven weil mein letztes habe ich geshrottet  Du kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben...


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja Cutty kannst du ruhig machen dann ist der Bilder Durst gestillt ^^


----------



## Cutty (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Na dann poste ich mal das 24er

Hoffe es gefällt euch 

Und dann einfach so dann noch mal den 24er aus meinen NT


----------



## timbolomus (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

cool sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## Cyclone460 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Nice


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

Wiso fehlt da ein Kabel? Jetzt sieht das Muster nicht mehr so gut aus aber dennoch fein gemacht.


----------



## Cutty (25. Februar 2011)

Da fehlt immer eins.  Kannst ja mal bei dir schauen. Und welches Muster meinst du? Das schwarz blaue war eins meiner ersten. Mittlerweile hab ich schon etliche Verlängerungen gemacht.  



Lg


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Cutty schrieb:


> Da fehlt immer eins.  Kannst ja mal bei dir schauen. Und welches Muster meinst du? Das schwarz blaue war eins meiner ersten. Mittlerweile hab ich schon etliche Verlängerungen gemacht.
> 
> Lg


 
Aso xD k  ich meine das beim 2 mit einem Kabel mehr würde es ja besser aussehen  also Blau-Schwarz-Schwarz-Blau-Schwarz-Schwarz-Blau usw. durch das fehlende Kabel geht das Muster verloren naja passt wenns so ist.  Hast aber Fein gemacht.


----------



## Cutty (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Achso das meinste
Ja ich weiß das ist voll kacke.Ich wollte es so machen das Blau >> Schwarz >> Schwarz >> Blau .Leider hab ich beim 4pin den man optional an den 20er dran machen kann vorher nicht geschaut wie rum der dran kommt dadurch ist das Muster etwas durcheinander geraten ;(
Aber macht nichts ich bin trozdem sehr zufrieden,

Ich hab heute an der Arbeit 3 Pin Remover gebaut.Aber leider sind diese noch etwas zu breit.Am Montag muss ich diese noch mal nachschleifen und dann wird das schon passen.Trozdem hab ich den MDPC-X Pin Remover zur Sicherheit auch bestellt
Sollete nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Februar 2011)

Super gibt es dann neue Bilder?


----------



## Cutty (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Klaro  Denke aber leider erst mitte nächste Woche


----------



## Cutty (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

2 mal 4 Pin ist auch fertig.
Ich hab zwar noch nicht den MDPC-X Remover aber ich konnte es net lassen und hab gebastelt.

Da ich in einer Kunststofffirma arbeite die einen Werkzeugbau hat kam ich umsonst an die Materialien ran.
Aus einem Asuwerferstift für Spritzgussformen hab ich mir 2 Remover gebaut. Einer hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert
Klappt super.Und ich hab die mit ner großen Flex gemacht


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2011)

Nice! Machst du echt gut. Man sieht das du erfahrung hast. Hoffe bei mir wird es wenigstens halbwegs so gut aussehen wie bei mir, habe sowas noch nie gemacht aber habe auch zurzeit kein Geld.


----------



## Cutty (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja bisschen Erfahrung muss ich ja haben kann ja schlecht was anbieten wenn ich es nicht man kann 
Btw das 2x6 Pin PCI-E ist auch fertig.Bald gehen mir aber die Shrinks aus hab noch ca 40 Stück.

Und Lan_Party ich könnte es dir auch sleeven.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie meinst du das? Ich Schicke dir iwelche Hardware und du sleevst diese dann? Danke aber ich versuche es lieber mal selber.  Sonst lerne ich ja nie dazu.


----------



## Cutty (1. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja klar so machen es die anderen ja auch 
Versuch es wenn du scheiterst sag bescheid kann dir auch dann nen paar Tips geben


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar so machen es die anderen ja auch
> Versuch es wenn du scheiterst sag bescheid kann dir auch dann nen paar Tips geben



Joa ich fange erstmal klein an.  Mir fehlt zwar das nötige Kleingeld aber da ich bald Geburtstag habe denke ich das ich langsam Anfange.  Ich versuche es erstmal an lüftern dann schaue ich wie es weiter geht.


----------



## timbolomus (1. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sieht super aus weiter soo dann biste bald fertig ..


----------



## Cutty (1. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Lüfter gehen voll easy.Wer das nicht kann ist selber doof
Ich habe das Nt nun soweit fertig.Warte jetzt nur noch auf Cyclone mit der Abwicklung und dann kann er es euch präsentieren

Ich hoffe es gefällt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. März 2011)

schwarze Stecker hätten besser ausgesehen das rot passt nicht zum Rest


----------



## Cutty (2. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja das stimmt das is aber standart bei den Enermax Netzteilen!!
Kann man ja immer nachbestellen


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist kein Problem ich habe noch schwarze stecker 
Sieht echt geil aus hast du gut gemacht


----------



## Lan_Party (3. März 2011)

Wisi sind die eig. standart? Selbst bei einem rotem Gehäuse würden schwarze Stecker besser passen. Ein Prob ist es nicht aber es würde besser aussehen.


----------



## Cutty (3. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Musst du mal den Hersteller fragen.Ist ja nicht nur bei Enermax so sondern bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch.Frag mich nicht wieso.Ich finde das selber total dämlich!!


----------



## Lan_Party (3. März 2011)

Das ist auch dämmlich naja aber die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Cutty (4. März 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt cyclone bald aus dem Urlaub wieder.
Will das mal eingebaut sehen


----------



## timbolomus (5. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Yes, hoffentlich   sieht bestimmt super aus nach deiner guten Arbeit !


----------



## P@inkiller (6. März 2011)

Du^^^^^^^^^ kannst ja mal aktuelle bilder Posten


----------



## Cutty (6. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hab ich doch eine Seite vorher gemacht.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch auf Cyclone warten ^^


----------



## P@inkiller (6. März 2011)

Ich meine vom Gehäuse und so der Rest Ud nicht nur das NT


----------



## Cutty (6. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich kann doch schlecht in seinem TB mein Case posten das wäre ja wohl bisschen kacke^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Jaaaa das wäre dreist ^^ 
Ich freu mich schon auf nächste woche dann funzt endlich alles wieder  
( Bin noch in Bayern so zur info ^^)


----------



## P@inkiller (6. März 2011)

Ahh haste auch schon die laufwerkschächte und diskettenschachte raus geschmissen?
So wie ich?


----------



## Cyclone460 (6. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst aber ich meine ja ^^


----------



## P@inkiller (6. März 2011)

Poste einfach Bilder vom jetzigen Zustand des Gehäuses pls


----------



## Lan_Party (6. März 2011)

Ja! Bilder pls


----------



## timbolomus (6. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Er ist doch noch in BayernUrlaub oder?


----------



## Trafalgar (7. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

mehr offtopic gespamme & netzteilsupport... was ein thread^^


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Naja geht  ^^


----------



## P@inkiller (11. März 2011)

Los weiter pls!!!


----------



## kühlprofi (11. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hier gibts kein Urlaub! Bilder posten aber zackig


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja vlt schickt es mir Cutty morgen oder so habe vorgestern überwiesen ist noch nicht da denke das es spätestens Montag da ist und dann gibts ne Bilderflut


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also Netzteil ist da  
Nun eine Frage meint ihr es reichen 400 watt ? 
Und ein Problem : Graka läuft immer noch nicht also ich weiß echt nix mehr -.- 
Ich geh zum pc laden und will ne neue das geht echt nicht -.-
Übrigens Bilder gibts am Freitag
Morgen schreibe ich ne Klausur -.-


----------



## timbolomus (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

ok schön, aber komisch das die nicht geht.. welche holst du dir denn dann, die gleiche  ? 
Viel Glück bei der Klausur  
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Cyclone460 (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

oooooooooooooommmmmmmmgggggggggg es läuft es läuft the beast is runing 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaa endlich 
Nur ein Problem der graka lüfter läuft nicht -.-


----------



## timbolomus (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

DU hast doch noch eine Gtx 460 Cyclone oder ? 
ich hab die ja auch und als ich meine Backplatte bekommen hab, hab ich sie eingebaut während der Pc an war.. darauf hin brannte ein kleines Teil auf der rückseite der Graka ab und sie lief nicht mehr gestern hab ich endlich wieder mal versucht sie einzubauen um zu gucken ob sie geht und was war... sie ging!!! ich war überglücklich. Nur mein Lüfter, der machte keine einzige umdrehung  ich hab erstmal einen anderen Lüfter darunter gelegt das die Graka luft kriegt bisher klappt alles sehr gut  ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich mache . vielleicht bei Msi nach einem neuen Lüfter fragen, Oder so.
Edit: Schön das deine Karte läuft


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie wärs dann noch mit nem Foto


----------



## timbolomus (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich würd mich auch auf nen Bild freuen..


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ist ja komisch auch du hast probleme mit der backplate :/ wasn da abgebrant vlt ein foto ? 
Ich bring meine karte heute oder morgen zum pc laden und guck mal was die sagen 
Fotos gibts freitag wegen klausur und ach ja die fotos sind dann natürlich ohne graka -.-


----------



## timbolomus (17. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

joa komisch, ich mache heute abend oder morgen nen Foto davon...


----------



## Cyclone460 (17. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Danke 
Da will ich heute ein bisschen lackieren und was ist nebel, regen, kalt so ein scheiß -.-
Vlt löte ich heute abend ein paar kabel aneinander wie schlau ich bin habe ich wieder mal 2 kaputtgemacht


----------



## Cutty (17. März 2011)

Du musst mehr aufpassen 
Wo sin die Bilder

Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Sagen wir es so ich finde gerade mein Kartenleser nicht 
vlt finde ich ihn noch fotos sind schon gemacht


----------



## timbolomus (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schönes Projekt weiter soo.


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. März 2011)

Ja ich weiss schlechte quali übers wochenende hole ich mir ne slr dann sind sie besser 

Noch mehr  
Und am wochenende wieder  mehr


----------



## Lan_Party (18. März 2011)

Also übers kabelmanagement sollten wir nochmach sprechen xd aber sonst echt super.


----------



## Cutty (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Schaut super aus 
Kleiner Tipp nimm dir einen Bohrer und Bohr hinter dem Mainboard ein Loch rein damit du die Sata Kabel da vernünftig verlegen kannst.
Ansonsten noch die Abdeckung aber du hattest ja gesagt das du dir eine bauen möchtest.


----------



## Cyclone460 (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Also wegen KM das liergt daran das ich noch nicht fertig bin da fehlen ein paar dichtungen und deshalb habe ich die Kabel da nicht durchgeführt ^^
Ja ne abdeckung brauche ich dringend


----------



## timbolomus (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Platte spiegelt wirklich gut  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sieht man das Teil das abgebrannt/abgeschmort ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus einer anderen Persepektive


----------



## Kampfgurke (2. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

sag mal bist du nun fertig?

ich modde ja auch ein phantom... bin gerade bei den vorbereitungen die festplattenhalterungen zu lackieren.... 
hast du die irgendwie vorbehandelt? ich mach mir gerade die arbeit mit aufrauen dann zu reinigen dann mit haftlack zu besprühen und dann zu lackieren. wie hast du das gemacht? ( meine werden Orange)


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ja Bin eig so gut wie fertig nur ein paar feinanpassungen fehlen noch 
Ja ich habe die leicht angeraut und danach lackiert ohne grundierung
Die Käfige lassen sich nun aber etwas schwieriger entfernen :/ 
Ist aber nicht schlimm.

Ach ja da ich noch Schüler bin und nicht immer geld habe möchte ich den pc verkaufen
Damit ich was anderes moden kann. 
Das nächste mal weiß ich was ich besser machen muss etc.


----------



## Kampfgurke (2. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

das mit dem schwieger entfernen ist irgendwie zu erwarten durch die Lackschicht aber danke für die info 
tjoa so viel wie ich da schon reingesteckt hab würd das niemand kaufen weils zu teuer wäre^^.
na dann bin ich mal auf dien nächstest projekt gespannt


----------



## Cyclone460 (2. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich denke morgen oder so kommt das sys in ebay rein und mache ein bisschen werbung 
Ich dachte an etwas schwarz rotes in mikro atx
Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich das Asus Maximus 3 gene nehmen soll, weil der hat ja kein usb 3 und sata 3 ?!
Sonst müsste ich doch atx normal holen weil es gibt kein anderes schwarz rot mobo das gut ist und matx ist


----------



## Trafalgar (3. April 2011)

ich würde mir das window einzeln kaufen, aber du hast mir ja bis heute nicht gesagt, wo ich was machen lassen kann.

doublepost, pardon.

Edit²: Klutten, wenn du schon meinen Post änderst, dann vergewaltige bitte nicht meine Grammatik.


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Lengersdorf Kunststoffverarbeitung GmbH, Heinsberg
Ansprechpartner > Wilfried Lengersdorf
Parkstrasse 24
52525 Heinsberg

Telefon +49 (0)2452 9922-0
Telefax +49 (0)2452 9922-22
E-Mail mail@lengersdorfgmbh.de

Website: http://www.lengersdorfgmbh.de/index.html
Zeichnung: Brauchst du Auto CAD
Können die dir auch machen kostet aber extra. 
Bitte schön ^^


----------



## Masterone09 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Cyclone460: Ich würde dir raten die Kabel versteckter zulegen und den 2 Festplattenkäfig wieder einzubauen das macht ziemlich viel aus. Je nach Mainboard kasnt du acuh das Anschluss-Panel kabel hinters Mainboard legen *Ich würde dir empfehlen ein paar Kabelbinder an der Rückseite mit dem Schlaufen zu verwenden um z.b. das SATA Kabel festzubinden
*_Mein Rat verleg die Kabel versteckt genung dan siehts nicht nur schöner aus sondern bringt auch eine besser Luftzirkulation_​


----------



## Cyclone460 (3. Juni 2011)

Dieses Wochenende kommt das Finale Bilder update ! 
Es sind einige neue Sachen dazugekommen : 
Eine neue Plexi als Seitenteil ! 
Und eine Netzteil Abdeckung in wellenform ! 
Nun noch eine Umfrage : 
Ich will per blaue Folie einen Namen auf die Nt Abdeckung kleben nur welchen Namen ? Welchen Namen soll der Mod bekommen ? 
Postet eure Ideen 



			
				Cyclone460 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wochenende kommt das Finale Bilder update !
> Es sind einige neue Sachen dazugekommen :
> Eine neue Plexi als Seitenteil !
> Und eine Netzteil Abdeckung in wellenform !
> ...



Ach ja wie ihr seht habe ich ihn doch nicht in ebay reingestellt konnte mich noch nicht trennen 



			
				Cyclone460 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wochenende kommt das Finale Bilder update !
> Es sind einige neue Sachen dazugekommen :
> Eine neue Plexi als Seitenteil !
> Und eine Netzteil Abdeckung in wellenform !
> ...



Wie ihr seht konnte ich mich nicht von meinen pc trennen  
Ist nich in eBay gestellt worden

Sorry für tripple post scheiß iPhone wollte nur editieren -.-


----------



## Thunder1978 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Hy, sieht schick aus dein Mod.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Wie wäre es mit "Cyclone Blue", Phantom Blues () oder The Blue Phantom.


----------



## Thunder1978 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*

Ich wird Blue Cyclone Phantom nehmen


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom Mod*



Thunder1978 schrieb:


> Ich wird Blue Cyclone Phantom nehmen


 Besser würde es so klingen: "Cyclone´s Blue Phantom"


----------



## Cyclone460 (4. Juni 2011)

So Nt abdeckung eingebaut alles läuft und ich bin happy wie sau 
So jetzt hole ich die slr und mache mal ein paar fotos für euch 
Vielen Dank das es euch gefällt 

Hier sind die Finalen Bilder 
Wollte eig mehr aber mein Kartenleser hatte i-wie Probleme mit meinen speicher und dann hat der den speicher nicht mehr erkannt und so weiter und so weiter......
Einzige möglichkeit formatieren -.-

Hier ist noch ein Bild 
Ja die Kabel kann ich noch besser verlegen ich weiss ^^


----------



## Miyamoto (8. Juni 2011)

Die Netzteilblende sieht ja mal richtig Geil aus respekt!


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch so eine Midplate 

Super schön geworden, ich würde dir noch Staubfilter empfehlen, da Weiss wirklich sehr heikel ist!


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. Juni 2011)

Für nen schnellen Blick sehr cool. Aber die Laufwerksschnellspanner sind nicht so pralle lackiert, obwohl ich die Idee, den beweglichen Teil auszusparen gut finde. 
Die Gummiteile zu lackieren ist auch irgendwie...naja sind ja deine. 

Farben und Aufbau sind aber sehr harmonisch und die NTblende haste auch 1A hinbekommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Juni 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Die Gummiteile zu lackieren ist auch irgendwie...naja sind ja deine.


 Es passt wenigstens zum Mod.


----------



## Cyclone460 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja es sollte harmonisch aussehen dann dachte ich mir komm lackierste die gummiteile mal gucken was passiert und naja ist seeeehr schwierig das die Farbe nicht aufplatzt :/
Sieht aber geil aus 
Die Laufwerkshalterungen sind ein bisschen gefailt weil ich das zuerst komplett lackiert habe, erst dann ist mir eingefallen das die sich bewegen müssen ^^
Die Midplate ist glaube ich so ziemlich das geilste am ganzen mod 
Frage soll ich den teil der Plexi wo die Festplattenkäfige und Laufwerkshalterungen sind Milchig machen oder nicht ?


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Juni 2011)

Wiso hast du das Meshgitte nicht blau lackiert würde auch zum Mod passen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (10. Juni 2011)

Ja stimmt eigentlich schon nur diese feinen linien müsste ich dann ebenfalls lackieren :/


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Juni 2011)

Cyclone460 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt eigentlich schon nur diese feinen linien müsste ich dann ebenfalls lackieren :/



Die können eig. Schwarz bleiben würde ja das blau mehr betonen.


----------



## Cyclone460 (11. Juni 2011)

Mhm ja muss ich mal Schaum


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Juni 2011)

Am pc könnte man es sich doch anschauen bzw. bearbeiten so das man es sehen könnte wie es aussehen würde oder?


----------



## Koyote (11. Juni 2011)

Die NT Blende ist Fingerboardtauglich, hast dir ne Halfpipe in deinen PC gebaut, Reallife und virtuelles gaming gleichzeitig


----------



## Cyclone460 (12. Juni 2011)

Lol ist echt so  
Genial ! Aber das mache ich nicht das zerkratz zu sehr


----------



## Midsna (12. Juni 2011)

Super Arbeit sieht richtig genial aus. Ich hätte vielleicht ein paar Sleevs blau gemacht. Zum Thema Namen: Blue Wave ??


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2011)

@ Cyclone460

Ich habe mich gerade mit Mühe durch 60 Seiten deines Tagebuchs gekämpft und eine Unmenge an Doppel, Dreifach- und Vierfach-Beiträgen zusammengeführt. Nachdem dich schon vor Monaten andere User darauf hingewiesen habn und dir die Forenregeln sicher ein Begriff sind, apelliere ich an dieser Stelle ein letztes Mal an dich, diese sinnlose Posterei zu vermeiden. Wenn du in so kurzen Zeitabständen noch etwas schreiben möchtest, dann nutze die Bearbeiten-Funktion eines Beitrages. 

Ab jetzt resultiert jeder Verstoß in einer unserer nicht gerade beliebten Karten mit Strafpunkten - bis du es lernst.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Klutten du bist eine echte bereicherung für dieses Forum 

Alaso jetzt gefällts mir immer besser, hab lang nicht mehr reinegguckt aber langsam wirds was!


----------



## Cyclone460 (13. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigung Klutten aber das Thema ist manchmal etwas abgewichen und ausgeartet eigentlich wollte ich das nicht aber es liess sich nicht vermeiden sorry 
Da der Mod nun sowieso fertig ist denke ich das dies nicht passieren wird


----------



## Cyclone460 (27. Juni 2011)

Falls sich jemand für mein pc interessiert hier der ebay link : *LINK ENTFERNT*
Kommentare zu den Verkauf Mod etc. könnt ihr mir per pn schicken 
Der Thread kann geschlossen werden !!


----------

